# Name 5 guys who you think will beat Couture...



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

after his 2 wins over slyvia and gonzaga i guess i can remove them from my list.

the 5 guys i think will beat couture if he meets one of them(light heavyweight or heavyweight) are:

1.)Fedor Emelianenko
2.)Nogueira
3.)Cro Cop
4.)Shogun
5.)Wanderlei Silva

i think if he meets chuck again he would beat him...
so what's ur list?


----------



## josh55555 (Jun 20, 2007)

1.fedor
2.arlovski
3.big nog
4.barnett
5.crocop

These are guys who could, not who definetely will. I dont even think crocps chancs would be that great, but i wanted to stay with heavyweights. I only think crocop might catch randy, he is very powerful and if you've got power, you can catch someone (gonzaga on crocop for example)


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

I think Randy has a great chance to beat Big Nog AND Cro Crop. I don't think they would have an answer for his clinch game.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Personally I think this thread is going to get flammed quick but I'll post it since There are defiantly 5 fighters between the HW and LHW divison who could beat Couture. 
My list will go 1 to 5 by best chance to beat Couture being 1.

1. Shogun Rua - Seriously unlike Gonzaga Shogun is amazing in the clinch and everytime he clinchs he either knees the crap out of someone or ends up on top of them on the ground. the only chance Couture would have would to keep it striking from a distance the whole fight.

2. Fedor Emelianenko - He is so dangerous and I think he is just to talented to be beaten by Randy but if Randy could fight Fedor like he did Gonzaga (which I doubt he could) or could cut him he'd win.

3. Liddell - Randy has a lot of trouble clinching Chuck and Chuck's striking is just better but it is possible for Couture to win

4. Wanderlei Silva - Wanderlei would trash Couture in the clinch but if Couture can get Wanderlei to the ground I think he would beat Wandy

5. Nogueria - I think his submissions would be to much for Couture but it would be very close but Randy could clinch up and Ko him like he did Gonzaga but I don't think he would.

This is what I think but i could be wrong again on all of them except Shogun and Fedor.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

1) Fedor


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Big Nog has a black belt in Judo, his clinch is great. As for CroCop.. :/ I don't know, but he's fantastic at a lot when he's on his feet. I think both would have a great chance against Couture. Fedor of course, I don't think Randy can beat him. I don't know how likely it is that we'll see Shogun or Wanderlei fighting him at HW, but they stand a decent chance. Josh Barnett is a solid choice. And second to Fedor there is only.. Shinya Aoki.. raise01:


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm personally sick of the what ifs and the speculation on who can beat who. The reason being is that they haven't met and yes style vs style plays a big part but it's still a fight. Regardless of what.. anything can happen.:dunno: Like people who speculate Fedor will trash Randy or vice versa. It's almost like speculating "If Barry Sanders was still playing NFL.. he would be the NFL Rushing King". They never faced each other. Even though I would surely watch the fight.

I do think Fedor's style will give Randy a world of trouble but I also thought the same about GG and his earlier fight with Tito Ortiz. In fact.. I didn't think he was gonna beat Chuck Liddell by striking in their first match up. Come to think of it, I never really gave Randy a chance in most of his top fights. Haha..


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

I understand what you're saying man. But with Fedor what it comes down too is.. man vs machine. I know what I'm betting on.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I dont see Mirko doing much if he cant KO Randy, if not then its all Randy.

If he can avoid Nogs subs then he can ride out a dec.

I personally think even if Shoguns badass in clinch, Randy is still MUCH stronger then him and has some pretty decent stand up to outstrike/defend Shogun. I dont see Shogun subbing him upperbody, prob some leg manuver.

Wandy may have a chance, hes strong enoug to face HW's and can hold his on in clinch.

Randy might have a chance against Fedor if he cuts him, Fedor bleeds like a bitch and thats his best chance.

The only person I see giving him a real struggle and possibly beating him is Barnett, really talented on ground and standup. Could very well overwelm Randy.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> I'm personally sick of the what ifs and the speculation on who can beat who. The reason being is that they haven't met and yes style vs style plays a big part but it's still a fight. Regardless of what.. anything can happen.:dunno: Like people who speculate Fedor will trash Randy or vice versa. It's almost like speculating "If Barry Sanders was still playing NFL.. he would be the NFL Rushing King". They never faced each other. Even though I would surely watch the fight.
> 
> I do think Fedor's style will give Randy a world of trouble but I also thought the same about GG and his earlier fight with Tito Ortiz. In fact.. I didn't think he was gonna beat Chuck Liddell by striking in their first match up. Come to think of it, I never really gave Randy a chance in most of his top fights. Haha..


If you don't like it man don't come in the threads. Not trying to be a dick but speculating is one of the many things done on this forum.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I dont see Mirko doing much if he cant KO Randy, if not then its all Randy.
> 
> If he can avoid Nogs subs then he can ride out a dec.
> 
> ...


I was thinking that the fight with Shogun is at LHW at HW I don't think Shogun would beat Randy but if Randy and Shogun both cut down to 205 I think Shogun would dominate Randy since Shogun has very underrated strength. Randleman couldn't power out of Shogun's legs submissions and Randleman might have the strongest legs in MMA beside Cro Cop. Shogun would be a completly new fight type for Randy and his speed is something I don't believe Randy has ever seen before it is amazing to watch a Shogun fight and a Randy fight and see how they both use the clinch so effectivly and differently at the same time. Randy takes his time while Shogun hit's you with 2 or 3 knees before you relize he has underhooks.


----------



## toraj (Sep 20, 2006)

1.Fedro
2.Cro Cop
3.Big Nog


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I was thinking that the fight with Shogun is at LHW at HW I don't think Shogun would beat Randy but if Randy and Shogun both cut down to 205 I think Shogun would dominate Randy since Shogun has very underrated strength. Randleman couldn't power out of Shogun's legs submissions and Randleman might have the strongest legs in MMA beside Cro Cop. Shogun would be a completly new fight type for Randy and his speed is something I don't believe Randy has ever seen before it is amazing to watch a Shogun fight and a Randy fight and see how they both use the clinch so effectivly and differently at the same time. Randy takes his time while Shogun hit's you with 2 or 3 knees before you relize he has underhooks.


True, but given Randy right now, if he cuts to LHW his strength will be incredible. Its true Shogun has speed and can blind-side and overwhelm his opponants, but Randy isnt someone thats easily blind-sided or overwhelmed. Plus he can take a shot or two, and with his tight and controlled clinch he wont give Shogun THAT much room to excersize his strikes.

Shogun also doesnt have the best stand up, but Randy, well he has some very underrated hands and technique. Shoguns best bet is to take him down, but thats also extremely hard to do. Sub?. Well Id like to think Randys a bit smarter to not fall for an easy sub.

But like I said, Shoguns best chance is to attack the legs, Randys very top heavy and seems very hard to submit him uptop, but leg subs are very tricky and anyone in a scramble can get caught.

Saying that, Randys posture and control are gonna make it very hard for Shogun to cause a sweep or scramble.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

All I have to say is "could" is subject to change and Randy would eat Cro Cop alive IMO. 

With the way he's fighting I cant think of five fighters in his WEIGHT CLASS that would give me any reason to think they can take him at this point, Fedor is not in the UFC so can that idea till we get him and I pray every night we can make that fight some how some way! Some people think nog might do it but I think that’s a stretch as to me he seems to be on the downward slope and Randy just keeps getting better.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Fedor
Shogun
Cro Cop
Arlovski
Hunt


----------



## TerribleOne (Jul 12, 2007)

Fedor, Nog, Shogun. AND I cant believe only like 1 other person has mentioned Chuck. Chucks is 2/3 with randy, he has his number.

Randy is amazing because of his accomplishments, his conditioning, and his age, but he isnt some flawless machine just because the bandwagon says so.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

TerribleOne said:


> Fedor, Nog, Shogun. AND I cant believe only like 1 other person has mentioned Chuck. Chucks is 2/3 with randy, he has his number.
> 
> Randy is amazing because of his accomplishments, his conditioning, and his age, but he isnt some flawless machine just because the bandwagon says so.


Reason is odds are they will never fight again. And I cant beleave people think Cro cop would win, dont get me wrong he fires one of those head kicks and it could be lights out but odds are he would have less chances than Gabe did to do that as we all know Gabe took crocop to school and put him on his ass with ease and Randy took Gabe to school and put him on his ass at will so IMO randy would just take him down and pound him out.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Heavyweights(in UFC or maybe coming)

*To win against Couture*

1. Fedor(Win) - We all know why. Emelianenko by many things.

2. Nogueira(Win) - Excellent striker, submissions and is a bigger fighter then Couture, So was Gonzaga but that wasn't Nogueia. Nogueira via Submission Rd3.

*To lose against Couture*

1. Cro Cop(Loss) - I think Cro Cop's worst enemy for fighting in the UFC will be Couture, i doubt Cro Cop as good as he is will beat Couture..Couturer is perfectly mad against him that being said Cro Cop still has a chance but it would have to be a knockout. Couture by Unanimous Decision.

2. Arlovski(Loss) - I think although Arlovski is better on the ground then Cro Cop and in the grappling but Couture's head movements will prove to be to good for Arlovski. Couture by Unanimous Decision.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

WolfgangVanBach said:


> Of all the people on this list, Randy is the worst matched against strong strikers with good sprawls and takedown defense. Has Randy's asskickings at the hands of Chuck taught you men nothing? My lawd! Cro-cop all day.


If Couture fights like he has been then Cro Cop won't win easily, good defense, good wrestler against a *pretty much* pure striker although Cro Cop can knock many people out including Couture i don't think unless he gets a KO he won't win but i don't think unless a giant LHK by Cro Cop then Couture won't be knocked out.


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

I think the title should be changed to "could" because if your still counting Coutre out before a fight your nuts. Anyways I think these fighters have a chance at winning

Fedor
Liddell(why not he's done it twice)
Hunt
Big Nog


----------



## toraj (Sep 20, 2006)

why everyone think cro cop has no chance against randy ?

gonzaga beat cro cop and then randy beat gonzaga don't mean anthing in mma.
so I can say that cro cop beat josh barnet three times, and josh beat randy so cro cop must kill randy.

these wins and losses don't mean anything when two fighters enter the cage.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

Fedor 
Nog Barnett
CC
Shogun
Wandy


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

toraj said:


> why everyone think cro cop has no chance against randy ?
> 
> gonzaga beat cro cop and then randy beat gonzaga don't mean anthing in mma.
> so I can say that cro cop beat josh barnet three times, and josh beat randy so cro cop must kill randy.
> ...


I totally agree. In fact we all know cro cop didn't give his best against gonzaga, so we shouldn't dismiss him as a possible winner. As for fedor, I think he and randy have similar fighting styles. And IMO that's the reason I can't see how can couture win unless he cuts him. Couture is a excellent clinch fighter, but fedor is a expert of judo and *****, so I don't think couture will prevail here. Couture is a great striker but fedor is stronger striker. So it isn't a good idea to go toe-to-toe with him. On the ground they both have an excelent GnP, but again, fedor is stronger. In submissions fedor is clearly better. I think minotauro is a probable winner too, mostly cos of his submission skills, but the fight must get on the ground first, and I don't think couture will allow it that easily.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I dont see Mirko doing much if he cant KO Randy, if not then its all Randy.
> 
> If he can avoid Nogs subs then he can ride out a dec.
> 
> ...


Good points all around. I do want to pointout, however, that Randy was controlling most of the Barnett fight.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

toraj said:


> why everyone think cro cop has no chance against randy ?
> 
> gonzaga beat cro cop and then randy beat gonzaga don't mean anthing in mma.
> so I can say that cro cop beat josh barnet three times, and josh beat randy so cro cop must kill randy.
> ...


Since when did anyone say that?

I do not follow the path that goes "He one he is the greatest" and then he losses next fight and all of a sudden it's "Hes a can and he sucks".

Thats just what i think and like Plazzman said if Cro Cop doesn't KO Randy then it's all Randy which i think is true.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Fedor
Shogun
Rodrigo Nogeuira 
Mark Hunt
Josh Barnett


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Reason is odds are they will never fight again. And I cant beleave people think Cro cop would win, dont get me wrong he fires one of those head kicks and it could be lights out but odds are he would have less chances than Gabe did to do that as we all know Gabe took crocop to school and put him on his ass with ease and Randy took Gabe to school and put him on his ass at will so IMO randy would just take him down and pound him out.


but as we see time after time, mmath is bullshit :dunno:


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Isn't doubting Randy pointless at this point? It should be.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

1. Fedor
2. Nogueira
3. Barnett
4. Cro Cop
5. Gonzaga (I still think the broken nose absolutely dictated the fight).


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Chuck Liddell would KO Randy again. He just has his number. Chuck's oddball but powerful punches and great takedown/clinch defense just make for a horrible matchup for the natural.

Crocop would either KO/TKO Randy or take a decision. Randy's standup defense might fare better with CC than Chuck just because Crocop is more of a pure striker, which is why I say it could go to decision, but still the odds are way stacked against Randy here due to Crocop's takedown defense.

Mark Hunt would decimate Randy. Best striking in all of MMA and he's too big on the ground. 

Barnett - Basically just a better Randy. Good standup with good wrestling but more powerful than Randy.

Fedor - obviously

Big Nog - Randy would try to take it to the ground he'd get in over his head and get submitted. Randy's been submitted a few times before and Big Nog's the king.

and..

Rampage
Shogun
Hendo
Wandy
Arlovski
Werdum



Haha and probly some I left out. WAR RANDY. If this guy keeps winning he's just a ******* alien.


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

talhorm said:


> after his 2 wins over slyvia and gonzaga i guess i can remove them from my list.
> 
> the 5 guys i think will beat couture if he meets one of them(light heavyweight or heavyweight) are:
> 
> ...


after the other night...im thinking NO ONE!!


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Crocop would either KO/TKO Randy or take a decision. Randy's standup defense might fare better with CC than Chuck just because Crocop is more of a pure striker, which is why I say it could go to decision, but still the odds are way stacked against Randy here due to Crocop's takedown defense.



I disagree, you are forgetting the fact that CroCop won't be able to fight in space when Randy forces him against the fence. Randy is a master of using the cage to his advantage. I don't think Randy would have a problem getting CC down against the fence.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

I think Randy has a great chance at beating all of them, but theres also a good chance that all of them could beat him. I think Randy would destroy Wandy and Shogun, theres no way they could overpower him and get the Muay Thai clinch and land knees. He'd just put them against the fence, neutralise everything they did and beat them up, eventually take them down and GnP a victory.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Chuck Liddell would KO Randy again. He just has his number. Chuck's oddball but powerful punches and great takedown/clinch defense just make for a horrible matchup for the natural.
> 
> Crocop would either KO/TKO Randy or take a decision. Randy's standup defense might fare better with CC than Chuck just because Crocop is more of a pure striker, which is why I say it could go to decision, but still the odds are way stacked against Randy here due to Crocop's takedown defense.
> 
> ...


Soooooo.....You pretty much think that every HW in the division could be the champion. HAHA :confused05: :confused02:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I think Fedor would beat him, and Barnett has a better chance than Nog imo because his catch style is more aggressive. I think Randy could neurtralise Nog in the clinch and suffocate him on the ground to pound out a TKO or ride out a decision. We'll see though, Nog is no joke.

As Rogan said, Randy would stuff CC against the cage and maul him. CC's much better suited to the ring, and would have to catch Randy early for the KO imo. Same fate would befall AA. Randy would overpower Wandy imo, get the takedown, and just beat him into submission. Shogun isn't big and strong enough to deal with Randy either.


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

... one thing strikes me about people now that Randy beat GG, on the one hand they say " GG was a one hit wonder, or GG doesnt have heart" (which i agree with) and on the other hand they say " OMG RANDY is so strong, so amazing, so this and that.. bleh bleh bleh." (isnt it funny how logically it makes no sense when people say randy is so amazing right now)

I love randy too i`ll admit, hes good i`ll admit that, but hes not the best right now people are making him out to be something that he`s not. Hes definitely up there but there are 3 guys that will beat him.

-->the pitbull, cro-cop, big Nog could all potentially dismantle him, all three are probably stronger, i dont think that randy can take a decent connection from either AA or Cro-cop. Nog would deliver some sweet ass ground game and randy wouldnt be able to hold out.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

fedor

chuck lidell

brandon vera


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Soooooo.....You pretty much think that every HW in the division could be the champion. HAHA :confused05: :confused02:


Randy's fuckin ANCIENT, any of these young talented whippersnappers should be able to beat him. But like I said Im starting to think Randy's the fuckin antichrist or somethin. The notion of him being a normal aging human being is getting more and more ridiculous every fight.


----------



## fedor66 (Jul 14, 2007)

1.Fedor
2.Big Nog
3.Mirko Cro Cop
4.WAnderlei
5.Shogun


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Only one name comes to mind.

Fedor.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor.

Liddell has KO'ed Randy twice, sure, but man, Couture is on fire right now. Still, Chuck's pretty much the only guy who made Couture look bad, which is pretty huge, in my opinion. That's one of the reasons why I don't think Liddell is that overrated. Dude beat guys who could be contenders, it's not his fault he KO's them and sends them home, besides Jackson.

But, I'm getting a little off topic. Fedor and Liddell. That's about it. I think Nog could pull it off given his heart, ground game, and good stand-up. I mean, I'd root for Nog since I really like the guy, but man, I wouldn't be surprised if Couture beat him.

I just don't see Barnett beating Randy again. Randy's conditioning is seriously scary at this point, and the guy seems to be superhuman. I'm betting he went to the guy's who created Fedor, and asked them to install a chip into him.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> I just don't see Barnett beating Randy again. Randy's conditioning is seriously scary at this point, and the guy seems to be superhuman. I'm betting he went to the guy's who created Fedor, and asked them to install a chip into him.


Really? I would still give the advantage to Barnett but where would you rank Couture then?
1. Fedor
2. Couture?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Seriously, has Couture cemented himself into the #2 position or are we just riding the comeback hype?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Seriously, has Couture cemented himself into the #2 position or are we just riding the comeback hype?


I don't think hes number 2. 
1. Fedor
2. Big Nog
3. Josh Barnett
4. Mark hunt
5. Cro cop
6. Couture

Im not sure about 3-5 positioning but there definetly top 5 imo.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

no way i dont think Hunt is better then CroCop or Couture, He hasnt accomplished as much as those two.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't pay much attention to the rankings. Aside from #1 which is Fedor, i think everyone else in the top 5 is capable of beating anyone else in there on any given night. I mean, look at how close nog and barnett are when they fight, and Randy is tailor made to destroy a fighter like Cro-Cop.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Never said I ranked Couture at number 2. Just saying that I don't think Barnett could beat him now. Couture didn't do so bad in their first fight, and he seems to have gotten over "Big man" syndrome, not to mention has refined his skills and cardio. I like Barnett a lot, but the guy has been inactive for about 8 months. I still ranked him based off 2006, though, but if he doesn't get busy here, then I might have to put Couture ahead of him. 

1. Fedor.
2. Nog.
3. Barnett.
4. Randy.
5. Either Cro Cop or Gonzaga. I don't care who.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hate to say as good as Couture looked he still has only beaten Tim Sylvia with a real bad back and Gonzaga who while both top 10 HW Gonzaga is unproven and Sylvia's back was busted. Nogueira has wins over Cro Cop, Barnett, Werdum and Sergei. He is still #2.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

OK so first off Im not just saying Randy can beat Crocop because Gabe beat him. Im saying Crocops sprawl and take down defense is not in Liddell’s category and even if he works on it, it never will be because he dose not have the same leverage. Its as simple as this, Randy cant stand with Crocop and Crocop has no shot on the ground so its just a matter of who controls the fight and I say it would be Randy. Anyone really think Crocop KO's randy before he can take him down? Ive seen all of randys fights and Crocops fights and the only way I see him beating Randy is if they walk out and cropcop lands one of those kicks in the first exchange if not then Randy would just take him down and pound him out. I hope this fight happens just so people realize how bad crocops TD defense really is.


----------



## Kirkardo (Feb 7, 2007)

1) Fedor
2) Mark Hunt
3) Barnett
4) Henderson
5) Rampage
6) Sho Gun
7) Iceman


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

1)Fedor
2)Big Nog
3)Barnett
4)Henderson
5)Shogun


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Nobody.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

*Cro Cop's takedown defense*



slapshot said:


> OK so first off Im not just saying Randy can beat Crocop because Gabe beat him. Im saying Crocops sprawl and take down defense is not in Liddell’s category and even if he works on it, it never will be because he dose not have the same leverage. Its as simple as this, Randy cant stand with Crocop and Crocop has no shot on the ground so its just a matter of who controls the fight and I say it would be Randy. Anyone really think Crocop KO's randy before he can take him down? Ive seen all of randys fights and Crocops fights and the only way I see him beating Randy is if they walk out and cropcop lands one of those kicks in the first exchange if not then Randy would just take him down and pound him out. I hope this fight happens just so people realize how bad crocops TD defense really is.


Would u mind telling me which cro cop fights did u see?


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

The top 2 for me would definately beat Randy, the rest have a chance

1. Liddell - Beaten him in their last 2 fights... I see him KO'ing Randy
2. Arlovski - He is a Beast
3. Big Nog - He can take allo of punishment, and catch him in a sub
4. Rampage - Beat Liddell because he got close and got KO'd, Randy would definately try get in close
5. Vera - I think he is a very talented striker


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> 1) Fedor


hey we agree on something for once


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

I dont want to be a party pooper here, but Tim Sylvia and GG are both very far from being top contenders when it comes to HWs.

The reason why people are hugging Couture's nuts, myself included(but a lot less), is because he is freaking 44 and he was dominant in both fight(a bit less in GG, but still).

Fighters who,on a 1 to 1 bet, i would bet on against Couture, in no order(except the first one)

1)Fedor (Duh)
2)Barnett
3)AA
4)Wanderlei Silva 
5)Rampage 

Barnett's stand up is questionable, but his clinch is awesome, and his takedowns as well. He is also bigger than Couture, and while Couture showed against GG what he could do, Barnett is far more experienced and in my opinion better on top.

AA's stand up is good enough for Randy, and i just think Randy would not be able to get AA down so easily.

Silva just has to watch out for the takedowns, and even if he lost to Hendo, who somehow has a bit of a similar style and strategy than Randy, i doubt Randy would rock Silva as much as Hendo did. Besides, to me that fight did not represent what Silva can do standing up. In terms of size, i think they both are about the same.

Rampage is just pretty good from the clinch, and i dont see where Randy is better than Rampage. If either fighter is on top, then its dangerous for the other. To me it's a big question mark on how both fighters do on the bottom against a GnP guy..maybe i havent watched enough of the old fights of Randy.

Any1 who gives me 2/1 odds on Couture's opponent, i would pick

1)Shogun
2)Nogueira
3)CC
4)Chuck
5)Vera

But all of those 10 fighters, thats if they would fight NOW. in 1 year, id pick any of those at 1/1, or even 0.5/1.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

people need to give randy more credit, I would only bet on 3 differnt guys against randy
1-Nog
2-Fedor
3-Rampage

I was thinkin bout shogun, but I think randy is too strong
BTW no way with Vera


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

i don't get the vera vote, he gets too much support from too many people and he didn't prove yet if he deservs it
anyways, i don't think he'll win slyvia
so couture is not an opition


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

josh55555 said:


> 1.fedor
> 2.arlovski
> 3.big nog
> 4.barnett
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: two thumbs up!


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

Other than saying anyone can catch anyone in a fight, I do not think betting against Captain America is a smart move. 
He is one of the SMARTEST fighters in the world. He can hold his own against the BEST grappellers, and strikers so that gives HIM the edge. 
He KILLED Gonzaga, and Silvia, it was NO CONTEST with either. I think he has no problem with CroCop, and even Fedor would be stupid to discount Randy. 
Even Lidell said that he was suprised with how well "The Natural" was fighting. 
This is a guy that is ALWAYS in top shape, and runs the people he works out with into the dust. Watch the workout video before the Gonzaga fight. It was SICK what he does, and it caused one of his coaches to say there was NOTHING soft about Randy Couture. 
CAN anyone beat RC? Sure... That is NOT the question... The Question is WHO and HOW?


----------



## pxpxpunx (Aug 28, 2007)

If i HAD to make a list:

Fedor Emelianenko (hands down)
Chuck Lidell (again)
Rampage Jackson (would be a very tough fight for both)
Gabriel Gonzoga (if the had a 2nd fight)
Brandon Vera (once he gets more exp.)

It might suprise you i put vera on the list, but man that kid can fight. He will one day be a champ. I wanted to put cro cop on the list, but i wanted to cause some discussion about vera 

But i dont think any of them would beat him right now, but these have the best chance i think


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

I am reading on another forum that Gonzaga broke Randy's arm during the fight. 

Gonzaga Broke Couture's Arm During Fight! » UFC Countdown

I do not know about any of you, but my respect for Capt America (if this is true) just went through the roof. Pull your heads off Fedor's crotch, and give the man his respect. 
By the way saying (once someone has more experiance) is not really fair man. I mean that could be said about just about anyone.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

randy ios god first off. but after that th eonly guys i can think of are maybe
1.Fedor
2.Crocop
3. NOg


----------



## pxpxpunx (Aug 28, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> I am reading on another forum that Gonzaga broke Randy's arm during the fight.
> 
> Gonzaga Broke Couture's Arm During Fight! » UFC Countdown
> 
> ...


alriught, someone will beat him before he retires, unless he retires with the belt. When he loses his next fight, he will retire, wether its next fight (i doubt it) or 6 more fights from now.

I for sure am not downplaying couture in any way shape or form, hes one of my favorite fighters, and by far the most respected in the UFC. But saying he will never lose a fight again is just stupid.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

1. Chuck Liddell - beat him twice already
2. Emelianenko Fedor - believed to be the best HW
3. Brandon Vera - a younger verion on randy, also has the tools to beat him

other than this guys, i dont see anyone beating him..


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> Would u mind telling me which cro cop fights did u see?


Gabriel Gonzaga
Eddie Sanchez 
Josh Barnett 
Wanderlei Silva 
Ikuhisa Minowa 
Mark Hunt 
Fedor Emelianenko
Mark Coleman 
Kevin Randleman
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira 
Heath Herring 
Wanderlei Silva 

I did see some of his other K1 and pride fights but its been a long time. So guess Ive not seen them all but enough to know he’ll lose if he fights Randy, Ive seen most of Randys fights as well.
Ive been waching MMA for like 10 years now how about you? I dont think most people would argue about if Randy could take him down anyway but W/E


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I think Barnett has the best shot and that Fedor and Cro Cop are both possibilities but not likeliehoods. I really don't understand people thinking Nog can beat Randy. I just don't see anyone submitting Captain America and Nog isn't going to knock him out. Randy would probably smash Nog a lot worse than he did Gonzaga.


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

so as i see it 
no one thinks couture got a chance to beat nog
but some people thinks couture can beat fedor?
:dunno:


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

talhorm said:


> so as i see it
> no one thinks couture got a chance to beat nog
> but some people thinks couture can beat fedor?
> :dunno:


before the fight with tim many say he has no chance.same as before the gonzaga fight many say he has no chance. personally i think Nogs only chance is if he puts randy on his back..

and IMO he has a chance of beating fedor.


----------



## keylocke (Jun 18, 2007)

Since the question is "will" beat, then I don't think there are 5 guys. I think Randy will retire if he gets beaten one more time, unless he comes back to avenge that loss and then retires.


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

keylocke said:


> Since the question is "will" beat, then I don't think there are 5 guys. I think Randy will retire if he gets beaten one more time, unless he comes back to avenge that loss and then retires.


well, i didn't write "could beat" because as we learnt espiceally from this year, every fighter can beats every fighter.

*cough* matt sera *cough*


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Very Smart Fighter*



talhorm said:


> so as i see it
> no one thinks couture got a chance to beat nog
> but some people thinks couture can beat fedor?
> :dunno:



I will be more clear.... I think Capt America can beat ANYONE at ANYTIME he is an extremely smart fighter, who stays in shape at all times. His game plans, and training since getting his personal life in order have been pretty impressive. I think if anyone can beat somebody with one loss almost ten years ago it would be Randy. 

I just cannot bet against "The Natural"...


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

WILL beat :

Fedor

COULD beat :

Big Nog
Alexander Emelianenko
CroCop
.........and maybe Arlovski on a god day

ps. im pending on sayong Vera until hes next fight against Sylvia.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Couture could very well beat Fedor. Flame me all you want, but if Couture puts Fedor up against fence and does what he did against Gonzaga....what would happen :dunno: 

Out of everything, that's what Couture has going for him. Clinching against the fence, dirty boxing, slams.

It would be his greatest test to date BY FAR. Plz make this happen.


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> I think Couture could very well beat Fedor. Flame me all you want, but if Couture puts Fedor up against fence and does what he did against Gonzaga....what would happen :dunno:
> 
> Out of everything, that's what Couture has going for him. Clinching against the fence, dirty boxing, slams.
> 
> It would be his greatest test to date BY FAR. Plz make this happen.


why flame? right i think couture has a better chance to beat fedor, then nog/cro-cop chance to beat fedor in a rematch.

but i think, and i hope im wrong, that we'll never see this fight(fedor-couture)


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i'd say randy and cro cop have the best chance. cro cop was so po'd at himself after that loss cuz he made so many mistakes standing up and defending td's.

but yeh i'm glad to see that there are people on here that think fedor can be beaten by randy. sherdoggers have fedor's cock in their mouth so bad....


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

Why not OMG that would be one of my dream match-ups? After looking at some of Fedor's fights I am even more confident that Randy can beat him, and I know how he would probably do it. 
The Natural is one of the very best on the canvas, and if Fedore can't keep the fight on his feet, he loses. 
He also loses if Couture can exhaust him like he did Gonzaga. 
Attn: Dana White, make this fight HAPPEN sooner than later.


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

1. Fedor
2. Fedor
3. Fedor
4. Fedor
5. Fedor

I see randy beating everyone else and is a reasonable chance to beat fedor.


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

tabernacle said:


> I think Pete Williams would knock out Randy Couture! Williams is a good wrestler and an amazing striker. Look at what he did to Mark Coleman.


he is the last guy i thought people would vote for, so nice vote man, but really what pete has done since his amazing KO to coleman?

same as vitor who ko'ed silva, things changed big time since there


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

5 people that could beat Randy:

1. Chuck Norris, but then again, this is obvious
2. Superman, unless Randy wore Kryptonite gloves.
3. Darth Vader. He has the best chokes of anyone. Also, Randy would have a very had time getting inside on Darth.
4. King Kong. Technically not a person, but a very bad match up for Randy.
5. MMA Forum member Sam CLarke. I mean the guy invented MMA.


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Seriously, has Couture cemented himself into the #2 position or are we just riding the comeback hype?


comeback hype.

hes good but hes not 2nd best.

the Gonzaga fight proves nothing.


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

why are people writing Fedor? hes not in the UFC, he probably wont be so why make fantastical matches which wont happen?


----------



## NSaNe PrEp (Aug 28, 2007)

There arent 5...only 1 IMO that stands a chance is Fedor.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Another Kettle of Fish*

This may start another kettle of fish, but there is ZERO chance that Fedor stays out of the UFC. 

He and Randy Coture are seemingly on a collision course, (hence the reason we are discussing it) Dana White has been GENIUS so far, and there is little reason to doubt the UFC will continue to be the dominate force in MMA.


----------



## Fists of Fury (Jun 14, 2007)

1. Triple H
2. Koko B. Ware
3. Rick Moranis
4. Nacho Libre
5. Andy Wang


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Fists of Fury said:


> 2. Koko B. Ware


I'm with you on this one. The Birdman would pose a ton of problems for Randy.:thumb02:


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> I think Couture could very well beat Fedor. Flame me all you want, but if Couture puts Fedor up against fence and does what he did against Gonzaga....what would happen :dunno:
> 
> Out of everything, that's what Couture has going for him. Clinching against the fence, dirty boxing, slams.
> 
> It would be his greatest test to date BY FAR. Plz make this happen.


I agree with you. I think anyone that doubts randy against anyone these days is a fool waiting to have his money taken from him. Randy can come up with a killer game plan for any fighter. They just don't come any smarter or with any bigger heart than the Natural.


----------



## ernest8 (Jun 27, 2007)

Barnett

Sokodjou

Hunt

Fedor


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

ernest8 said:


> Barnett
> 
> Sokodjou
> 
> ...



Ok now for another degree of difficulty. Tell us why the person you named would have a chance against Capt America. I keep seeing all these names thrown up and I think I have seen the same fights as everyone else, but I am not tracking on why you think they beat RANDY COUTURE. 

I think some of these names will still be getting the beat down by Randy on his 88th birthday. :thumb02:


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Ok now for another degree of difficulty. Tell us why the person you named would have a chance against Capt America. I keep seeing all these names thrown up and I think I have seen the same fights as everyone else, but I am not tracking on why you think they beat RANDY COUTURE.
> 
> I think some of these names will still be getting the beat down by Randy on his 88th birthday. :thumb02:


Except for Andy Wang... I do not think Capt America has a CHANCE against a Ronin.
:dunno:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Damone said:


>


Are these like IFL trading cards or something?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Ok now for another degree of difficulty. Tell us why the person you named would have a chance against Capt America. I keep seeing all these names thrown up and I think I have seen the same fights as everyone else, but I am not tracking on why you think they beat RANDY COUTURE.
> 
> I think some of these names will still be getting the beat down by Randy on his 88th birthday. :thumb02:


Fedor and Hunt would have my bet to beat Couture pretty easily, Fedor especially.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

DropKick said:


> Are these like IFL trading cards or something?


I wish...

I think Couture would handle Hunt. While Hunt's pretty damn fun to watch, I'd still bet he spends most of the time on his back.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

ufcrules said:


> I agree with you. I think anyone that doubts randy against anyone these days is a fool waiting to have his money taken from him. Randy can come up with a killer game plan for any fighter. They just don't come any smarter or with any bigger heart than the Natural.


Theres nothing wrong with doubting Couture. Its stupid to say he can't win, or he has a punchers chance but if he fought any top 5 its perfectly reasonable to doubt it him.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

GMW said:


> Theres nothing wrong with doubting Couture. Its stupid to say he can't win, or he has a punchers chance but if he fought any top 5 its perfectly reasonable to doubt it him.



Did you watch his last two fight before saying that? LOL Randy Couture is a very smart fighter, who sticks to a working gameplan. 

If you are going to say "so and so" would beat him easily I am asking that you back it up with why you feel that way. In the last two days all I hear is FEDOR FEDOR FEDOR, so I re-watch all of Fedor's fights thinking I missed something. 

FELLAS, I will have to see with my own two eyes that FEDOR beats Randy. 

Coture Fedor

Wrestleing W Wrestleing L

Grappling W Grappling L

Strikeing L MT Strikeing W MT

Conditioning W Conditioning L

But I also believe that if Tim Silvia would get in shape he could beat Fedor too.


----------



## NSaNe PrEp (Aug 28, 2007)

DropKick said:


> Are these like IFL trading cards or something?


Nope. Just go to IFL.com and click on the Teams/Fighters link and each fighter has a bio and pic like that.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

1. Barnett (already has)
2. Fedor (beats everyone)
3. Shogun
4. Rampage
5. Nog
6. Cro Cop. (yes i think he would beat him)


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> 1. Barnett (already has) We are talking NOW not in the past
> 2. Fedor (beats everyone) Except Randy
> 3. Shogun HOW? I am seeing NOTHING that would let me draw that conclusion.
> 4. Rampage HOW? Randy would OWN Rampage unless he gets quick (and I mean QUICK) knockout.
> ...


 OK Gonzaga knocks out Cro Cop, Couture destroys Gonzaga, but somehow CroCop will whoop Randy? NOT

There are not five guys that have all the skills of Randy Couture, there are not three guys that have the heart, and not one that has his conditioning. He beat Gonzaga's ass and did not break a sweat.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

> OK Gonzaga knocks out Cro Cop, Couture destroys Gonzaga, but somehow CroCop will whoop Randy? NOT


you logic is not always correct, just because GG KO'd CroCop, and GG lost to Randy, doesnt mean CC still cant beat randy.

Ex: Nog beat CC, Barnett beat Nog, but CC still beat Barnett


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

Agreed... It does not mean that Randy beats Cro.... BUT it gives you a DAMN good basis for belief. 

All I was getting at was trying to get someone to tell me HOW these fights go down if Randy loses. It is not enough to me to put your fingers in your ears and scream FEDOR FEDOR FEDOR. In here you gotta come with it IMHO


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Def not Shogun and CroCop IMO , not even Nog


I'll go with

Fedor
Chuck Liddell
Wanderlei Silva


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

If Randys claims of him having too much stress during the Chuck defeats are true, then I think Randy would take him, cause apparantly when he was 100% in the head he destroyed Chuck.

Only time will tell, Randy seems to have a better gameplan every match.

But I do agree with the Fedor and Wandy though


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

plazzman said:


> If Randys claims of him having too much stress during the Chuck defeats are true, then I think Randy would take him, cause apparantly when he was 100% in the head he destroyed Chuck.
> 
> Only time will tell, Randy seems to have a better gameplan every match.
> 
> But I do agree with the Fedor and Wandy though


Dumb excuses, Chuck's a bad matchup for Randy PERIOD.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

if i'm not mistaken, josh barnett was on roids when he beat couture...so that doesn't really count if that's true.

to those who don't think cro cop would beat him....look at who is a bad matchup for couture. obviously chuck liddell. do i think cro cop could sprawl and brawl better than liddell did? yes i do.

it'd be a close fight tho.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

All I will say is I lost ALOT for Cro when Gonzaga made him his bitch. That was the UGLIEST KO I have seen in a long time. Still suprises me CroCop did not quit all together. 

I was not going to bring up the roids, but it is a factor for some. 
I watched Dan H beat Wands ass few months ago, and Dan has a TON of respect for Couture. 

And then we are back to FEDOR.. LOL


----------



## aspera1163 (Jun 19, 2007)

*I cant think of 5..*

Fedor, IMO, is a no brainer and would basically beat Randy into submission. The rest of the fighters named aren't sure picks and some of them I'm skeptical about. Big Nog would be a good fight but IMO, that fight goes to randy in decision. Shogun and Wandy would win for the same reason. They are beast in the clinch and possess the type of stand-up and ground game neccasary of fighting someone of Cotoure's stature. Liddell has already beat him and would again because of Chuck's takedown defense and odd striking angles, not Randy's mental state in the fight. Cro-cop is a toss up to me because just as Cro-cop can LHK Randy, Randy can shoot.. takedown.. and drop bombs from side like Hiroshima. Edge goes to The Natural. Josh Barnett couldn't beat Randy today, maybe yesterday haha but not today and tomorrow isn't looking good for Josh either. AA would be a good fight because of the striking. I think AA's hands are heavier and he throws faster than Randy but its over if Randy gets his hands on him. Randy takes this one too. No to Vera and Werdum. Randy is just better than both of them and experience prevails. Randy vs. Rampage would be another slugfest and he has the power to throw Randy. I don't think Rampage is a threat to Randy om the ground but I think Rampage might be able to beat Randy standing up. 

.. That's the only fighters I could think of that he could fight..

YES to Fedor, Chuck, Wandy, and Shogun

MAYBE to Rampage

NO to everybody else


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> to those who don't think cro cop would beat him....look at who is a bad matchup for couture. obviously chuck liddell. do i think cro cop could sprawl and brawl better than liddell did? yes i do.
> 
> it'd be a close fight tho.


I know where your coming from, but I disagree. Chuck is used to fighting in the cage and he uses it to his advantage very well with regard to defending takedowns. CC on the other has a game that is taylor made for a ring. He likes to stalk and strike. As we saw in his fight with Fedor he was never comfortable because Fedor kept coming forward and never let CC get set. I think Randy would do the same thing, only Randy would force him up against the fence and neutralize CC's biggest strength which is fighting from a distance. Randy is smart enough to know that he doesn't want to stand on the outside with a guy like CroCop and I think Randy would probably dominate him in the clinch. I just tink Randy is a very bad matchup for CC. Could CC catch him with something? Of course, if he didn't though it wouldn't be a very good night for him.

If the fight were to take place in the Pride Ring under Pride rules however I think I'd give the edge to CC.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> if i'm not mistaken, josh barnett was on roids when he beat couture...so that doesn't really count if that's true.
> 
> to those who don't think cro cop would beat him....look at who is a bad matchup for couture. obviously chuck liddell. do i think cro cop could sprawl and brawl better than liddell did? yes i do.
> 
> it'd be a close fight tho.


I dont, in fact I know CroCops takedown D is not as good as chucks and without it. /wave 

Let me put it this way the one and only person Id be Surprised to see Randy beat is Fedor.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

DropKick said:


> I know where your coming from, but I disagree. Chuck is used to fighting in the cage and he uses it to his advantage very well with regard to defending takedowns. CC on the other has a game that is taylor made for a ring. He likes to stalk and strike. As we saw in his fight with Fedor he was never comfortable because Fedor kept coming forward and never let CC get set. I think Randy would do the same thing, only Randy would force him up against the fence and neutralize CC's biggest strength which is fighting from a distance. Randy is smart enough to know that he doesn't want to stand on the outside with a guy like CroCop and I think Randy would probably dominate him in the clinch. I just tink Randy is a very bad matchup for CC. Could CC catch him with something? Of course, if he didn't though it wouldn't be a very good night for him.
> 
> If the fight were to take place in the Pride Ring under Pride rules however I think I'd give the edge to CC.


firstly repped for making an intelligent post

back on topic, well take a look at his fight w/ big tim. randy did clinch w/ big tim but for the most part, but for that to work, i think he had to strike w/ big tim to keep him guessing. in the post fight interview, sylvia noted how he thought randy would go for the TD immediately, instead randy struck. if you look at the first liddell fight, he did that as well. Liddell knowing Randy's strategy, had to make a few minor adjustments, and since he knew Randy's strategy, was able to knock him out twice.

if randy didn't establish that guessing game w/ cro cop, his TD attempts would get shrugged off w/ ease IMO. That's randy's game. keeping opponents guessing. the problem is when you run into a guy like liddell or cro cop. guys who have great TD defence and KO power in many limbs. For randy to win he's have to create a bit of unknown for cro cop, and cro cop would probably know this going into the fight. Randy would try and strike w/ cro cop, and get beaten most likely. Cro cop's striking is much faster than big tim's and randy probably wouldn't want to bob and weeve against a guy w/ a devastating LHK.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i actually think the fight would be very close. especially after seeing couture dominate gonzaga.

i'm not saying cro cop would walk thru couture. i just think i'd have to give cro cop the edge.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> i actually think the fight would be very close. especially after seeing couture dominate gonzaga.
> 
> i'm not saying cro cop would walk thru couture. i just think i'd have to give cro cop the edge.


How? because you think he can stop Randy from taking him down? thats just not facing the facts IMO.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

slapshot said:


> How? because you think he can stop Randy from taking him down? thats just not facing the facts IMO.


did you ever see the cro cop/coleman fight? cro cop managed to deal w/ coleman's amazing wrestling quite well i thought..


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> did you ever see the cro cop/coleman fight? cro cop managed to deal w/ coleman's amazing wrestling quite well i thought..



That was a long long time ago in fight standards. (FEB 05) Cro Cop has lost fights against people I think Randy would beat. 

Look at this Cro Cop lost to Gonzaga, he KOed Wandy loss to Nog ......

The point to me is I am going to be suprised when Couture loses next, no matter who beats him. It will be exciting for sure.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> That was a long long time ago in fight standards. (FEB 05) Cro Cop has lost fights against people I think Randy would beat.
> 
> Look at this Cro Cop lost to Gonzaga, he KOed Wandy loss to Nog ......
> 
> The point to me is I am going to be suprised when Couture loses next, no matter who beats him. It will be exciting for sure.


you just kinda messed up your own point IMO

Cro Cop's loss to Big Nog was in November of 2003, even later over a year b4 his fight w/ Coleman.

If anything, it's even more impressive, since Coleman was actually fighting at a top level back then, whereas now, he's viewed as being washed up. And his grappling game in general has improved in leaps and bounds since 2003.

Everyone brings up Cro Cop's loss to big Nog. He lost fair and square. But did he dominate the first 10 minutes? YES. It would probably come across pretty bold, but I think Cro Cop would destroy Nog in a rematch. I really do. But that's just my opinion. Hopefully we'll get to see a rematch if Cro Cop beats Kongo :thumbsup:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think the cage favors Randys style as stated by someone, to say his fight with colman two years ago has any real meaning now dosnt ring true with me sorry man. However his fight with Gabe has some credit in that gabe took him down with no problems and at the same time could not come close to taking Randy down. I think that was more telling than a KO. We all know it could have been Gabe that was KO'd so IMO what stands out is crocops lack of abilty to stop the take down vs Gabe and how easy it was for randy to take Gabe down himself, guess we will just have to wate and see if they sign Fedor because if so we might have to wate a long time to see him and randy duke it out.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

slapshot said:


> I think the cage favors Randys style as stated by someone, to say his fight with colman two years ago has any real meaning now dosnt ring true with me sorry man. However his fight with Gabe has some credit in that gabe took him down with no problems and at the same time could not come close to taking Randy down. I think that was more telling than a KO. We all know it could have been Gabe that was KO'd so IMO what stands out is crocops lack of abilty to stop the take down vs Gabe and how easy it was for randy to take Gabe down himself, guess we will just have to wate and see if they sign Fedor because if so we might have to wate a long time to see him and randy duke it out.


come on!

that's like saying cro cop's loss to fedor means nothing as it happened 2 years and 2 days ago.

I suppose it's too early to tell. I don't think the fight w/ Gonzaga tells much as Mirko didn't train properly nor was he taking the UFC seriously it seemed. We'll see in his next few fights if he's adapted more. Nonetheless, a loss to Gonzaga is a loss to Gonzaga

We'll see if Mirko is taking the UFC seriously in a less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Sorry for the confusing post*



Aaronyman said:


> you just kinda messed up your own point IMO
> 
> Cro Cop's loss to Big Nog was in November of 2003, even later over a year b4 his fight w/ Coleman.
> 
> ...


Sorry Let me be more clear.. I made a point that it was a long time ago.. THEN I went ahead and used the same standard you used. I know it did not come out of my head the way it was supposed to. That is being addressed by management. I will be more clear in future posts. 

Cro got beat bad by Gonzaga, who then lost by a WIDE margin to Couture. This was very recent.

One last thing, I am not saying that Randy Couture cannot be beaten. I am wondering by WHO and with WHAT MEANS you beat this guy now. He just has a way of exploiting weaknesses in fighters that I do not see with other guys. Add to that fact that he won with a broken arm........ WOW


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Cro got beat bad by Gonzaga, who then lost by a WIDE margin to Couture. This was very recent.
> 
> One last thing, I am not saying that Randy Couture cannot be beaten. I am wondering by WHO and with WHAT MEANS you beat this guy now. He just has a way of exploiting weaknesses in fighters that I do not see with other guys. Add to that fact that he won with a broken arm........ WOW


I understand that totally.

I mentioned earlier that Chuck Liddel's style seemed to matchup very well w/ Randy's. Great TD defence w/ KO power. Dana White said when introducing Mirko "he's a HW Chuck Liddell"...now i understand that going by what Dana White said is kinda lame, but you get my point. They are stylistically very similar. They both want to keep the fight standing (unless Mirko's on top, then he'll GnP depending). Big Tim had a similar style, just w/o fast hands, diverse striking, and explosive TD defence which I feel Mirko has.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Since there is a GOD*



gwabblesore said:


> Dumb excuses, Chuck's a bad matchup for Randy PERIOD.


I just found this post and wanted to say I think that is not as true as it once was. 

I do not think Chuck beats Randy now like he did back then. THAT is a fight I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THOUGH!!!


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL LOL BIG TIM did not know what he was in for with Randy. Even after Randy told everyone what he thought of Silvia. 

I was AMAZED by the Silvia/Couture fight, and suprised by the ease of the Gonzaga fight. (Randy was not even winded in beating that ass) I will not make this mistake again as it pertains to Couture.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i think someone just pos repped me , but meant to neg rep me given there statement....

or maybe i'm just interpreting it wrong :dunno:


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*You deserve it*



Aaronyman said:


> i think someone just pos repped me , but meant to neg rep me given there statement....
> 
> or maybe i'm just interpreting it wrong :dunno:


I gave you a pos rep because you make valid points without being a douche. I do not have to agree with what someone says, to appreciate the manner they say it. 

I wish I was right all the time, it would save me so much time...LOL


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> I gave you a pos rep because you make valid points without being a douche. I do not have to agree with what someone says, to appreciate the manner they say it.
> 
> I wish I was right all the time, it would save me so much time...LOL


thx and i returned the rep :thumbsup:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

1fedor
2cc
3shogun


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

CroCopPride said:


> 1fedor
> 2cc
> 3shogun


Dig your Vikings Sig. I agree with your first pick but not the other two.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

1. fedor
2. shogun
3. liddell
4. wanderlei
5. barnett


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

In addition to Chuck Norris, Superman, Darth Vader, King Kong and Sam Clarke here is a list of 5 more people that could beat Randy:

6. Magneto. Randy is a master at utilizing the cage, but I have a feeling that Magneto may be a little better at it.
7. MMA Forum member Tony Starks. I don't think even Randy's great cardio would be enough to keep him from getting worn down by Tony's inane babble.
8. A Viking. Not the football team, an actuall Viking. Anyone that can sail across the North Atlantic in a small boat, then get out and destroy and pillage small villages has to be pretty damn tough.
9. Lance Armstrong. He beat Cancer. And he does roids.
10. Keith Richards. Nothing can hurt Keith.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

xeberus said:


> 1. fedor Might Not get the chance
> 2. shogun LOL No Way Randy is way smarter than him.
> 3. liddell Maybe.... not now but he has beaten him before.
> 4. wanderlei Randy KO's him in the first. Hederson destroyed him.
> 5. barnett I will not dignify this choice with an answer. Ok I will tell you why not. Randy Couture would work this fool over like he did Gonzaga, then submit or KO him in two rounds.



Jackson would have a better chance and with Randy healthy even he gets subbed.

Some people have to realize that more UFC fighters went to Pride and won than vice versa.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

There are fighters who _are capable of_ beating him, including...

1. Fedor
2. Nog
3. Hunt
4. Cro Cop
5. Arlovski
...etc...

...but I'm not saying that any of them _will_ beat him. I've decided never to make predictions for any fight Randy is in. The man has made a career out of proving people wrong.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

DropKick said:


> In addition to Chuck Norris, Superman, Darth Vader, King Kong and Sam Clarke here is a list of 5 more people that could beat Randy:
> 
> 6. Magneto. Randy is a master at utilizing the cage, but I have a feeling that Magneto may be a little better at it.
> 7. MMA Forum member Tony Starks. I don't think even Randy's great cardio would be enough to keep him from getting worn down by Tony's inane babble.
> ...


Let's not forget Matty Moe and Mr. Bungle.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Let's not forget Matty Moe and Mr. Bungle.


Matty moe said the only person he wouldnt fight is Couture hahaha.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Ohhhh Snap!!!*



GMW said:


> Matty moe said the only person he wouldnt fight is Couture hahaha.


You are all forgetting Chuck Norris. He has gone on record as saying he would NEVER fight Randy Couture. As well as the Boggy Creek Monster, Alf, and three of the Thunder Cats. 

Father Time was Randy's last challenger, and you all see what he did to him..


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> I understand that totally.
> 
> I mentioned earlier that Chuck Liddel's style seemed to matchup very well w/ Randy's. Great TD defence w/ KO power. Dana White said when introducing Mirko "he's a HW Chuck Liddell"...now i understand that going by what Dana White said is kinda lame, but you get my point. They are stylistically very similar. They both want to keep the fight standing (unless Mirko's on top, then he'll GnP depending). Big Tim had a similar style, just w/o fast hands, diverse striking, and explosive TD defence which I feel Mirko has.


about that comment by dana, i think that silva is more like cro cop, not chuck's.
the first fight between silva-cro cop was great! the draw...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

1. Fedor - Its Fedor....
2. Shogun - He is obviously great in the clinch
3. Wand - Same as shogun
4. Liddell - beat him twice already
5. Barnett - Cos Barnett is awesome.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> 2. Shogun - He is obviously great in the clinch
> 3. Wand - Same as shogun


i dont think their clinch game is better than randy.. plus IMO randy is a better striker than both of them.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

capt_america said:


> i dont think their clinch game is better than randy.. plus IMO randy is a better striker than both of them.


Ok, impartial poster, but Wand is a way better striker than Couture, Shogun is arguable. And I would sayboth their clinch games are better.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Ok, impartial poster, but Wand is a way better striker than Couture, Shogun is arguable. And I would sayboth their clinch games are better.


I wouldn't say one is better than the other. Wand and Shogun use the Tai clinch, while Randy mostly uses a Greco-Roman clinch. Both of them are effective for their respective fighting styles.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

your maybe just a big chuteboxe fan.. wwandy's clinch game doesnt even work agaisnt tito. and shogun is just a wild fighter. he has great strike but a lot of them miss..


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

capt_america said:


> your maybe just a big chuteboxe fan.. wwandy's clinch game doesnt even work agaisnt tito. and shogun is just a wild fighter. he has great strike but a lot of them miss..


Coming from someone with the username capt america lol.
I am a chutebox fan, because they are amazing. I can't believe you brought up the Tito fight...it was seven years ago and a decision.
Shogun isn't just a wild fighter....I am sick of people writing him off as a shitty striker because he throws a few haymakers. 13 of his 16 wins have been by TKO or KO he is obviously doing something right.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Shogun is amazing but I'd have to agree he's pretty wild.


----------



## vergil (Aug 14, 2007)

1) cro cop-he became too good on the ground to get submitted even by nog or fed. his dakedown d is awesome as well as gnp if he gets on the ground. his standup is a league of its own. i cant believe that some people are still taking the cc gg fight seriously. thats probably because they only saw cc's (two) ufc fights and a video clip of his lhk kos...randys clinch? awesome, but cc will push him away or show him what he can do with his knees. respect to randy, but i give this one to cc.

2)fedor- better than randy in every single way

3)hunt- this may be a controversial call in someones mind, but hunt has all my respect as a clever fighter who is progressing all the time. i don't think randy would have an answer to hunts explosiveness, surprises and many other things.

4)the big nog-in my mind better than randy, i wouldnt think twice even though i'm convinced it would be a hell of a match

5)barnett- an incredible fighter, smart, strong, patient, imho better than randy in every way

that said, i would just like to add that the guys i mentioned are the top of the food chain so i don't want anyone think i'm putting randy down.
there are also a few more guys who i think can beat randy and those include: 
liddell-i hate to admit it cos i dont like the iceman but i think he can do it again
shogun- that kid is sick
wandi- imho better than randy, shogun, liddell...
dan henderson-nasty lil guy who'll give a hard time to anyone. and more than that...

cheers!


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

vergil said:


> cro cop-he became too good on the ground to get submitted even by nog


lol really?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> lol really?


Yeah he was training with Reggie Warren Jr.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## vergil (Aug 14, 2007)

hahaha, very funny. you might want to check out the DATE of that cc nog fight.:confused03: i just don't see cc getting submitted again. no way.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

CC's ground defence didn't look to steller in the Gonzaga fight. Unless you mean eating elbows is good ground defence then yeah, I guess. 

Maybe he won't get subbed, but defending elbow strikes on the ground is a lot harder than defending punches. IMO this is the main reason why CC won't be as effective in the UFC as he was in Pride.


----------



## vergil (Aug 14, 2007)

that is a matter of rules. he got caught cos he didn't adapt(prepare, to be more specific). he admitted that and added that that was his own problem. actually i hate him for overlooking sth as simple as the rules, but there you go, he made a mistake, his ego got the better of him. i don't think elbows wil pose a threat in his future fights. that is a nasty rule (elbows on the ground in the ufc) but dont forget that in pride it was allowed to kick a downed opponent and the first round was 10 minutes long and so on so pride had (still has) nasty rules of their own. 
oh, i wanted to ask you, they're talking about unifying the rules. so i wanted to ask how the hell is that supposed to look like?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I'll stay within the heavyweight division, since I've seen some people drop to 205 to find competition for Randy. Here's my list:

Fedor Emelianenko
Antonio Rodrigo Noguiera
Josh Barnett
Aleksander Emelianenko
Sergei Kharitonov


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Sergei was getting his ass kicked in his last fight against Russow. I have no doubt that Couture would exploit his weaknesses (Can't defend anything in sidemount), and finish him. I like Sergei, but he hasn't been the same since Overeem fed him knee's. Now, just replace knee's with elbows.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> Sergei was getting his ass kicked in his last fight against Russow. I have no doubt that Couture would exploit his weaknesses (Can't defend anything in sidemount), and finish him. I like Sergei, but he hasn't been the same since Overeem fed him knee's. Now, just replace knee's with elbows.


Sergei's big and a great boxer. I don't think that he'd beat Couture in the cage, but in a ring I think he'd have a shot.

Couture's boxing is good, but it's not as good as Sergei's, and he has a great submission game from his years of *****. I think it'd be an exciting matchup, and I could see it going either way.


----------



## HEBPEME (Aug 31, 2007)

*Interesting post...*

Personally, i still can't believe that couture beat Gonzaga and i agree with the guy here who said that broken nose was the turning point in the match. If that didn't happen, who knows...maybe randy would meet the same fate as crocop. But, this is only theory.
Also, i am certain that randy is just very very lucky guy. I even think that if Tim sylvia had brains, he would dismantle the old man in their fight. Randy's style is horrible, boring and dull. He relies only on the stupid clinch and later ground and pound. He cannot surprise anyone. Except for the lucky shot that ANYONE can make (read: rampage against Iceman). I can't wait to see someone kick his old ass, bad. All in all, here's the list:

1.Fedor - suffice to say that randy would retire after that one...unwillingly. Fedor would probably rip him to shreds. (someone here on the forum said that Fedor and randy have similar styles - no comment, dude. They have nothing in common. Fedor is one and only. randy is far overrated. plus compare their records :confused03: )

2. Iceman ofcourse - he did lose their first fight cuz of bad approach and lack of thinking. Iceman is my favorite UFC dude and i am confident that his hands would punch a hole through couture's head...again. randy would not be able to take him down. chuck is unorthodox but incredible. a true fighter.

3.Gonzaga - i still wanna believe that this dude has a bright UFC carreer ahead of him. okay, he lost to randy badly but i think he just needs more octagon experience as well as a more aggressive style. with his strength and punches/kicks, he would be able to put down pretty much anybody in HW. i think randy was lucky and in the rematch, we would see a completely different story.

4. Quinton Rampage - as much as i hate to admit, jackson became a really good fighter. i always hated him, but lately i am beginnig to think he's ok. anyway, he is stronger or equaly strong as randy for sure. his wrestling in phenomenal, clich deadly, knees , strikes... very very tough and nasty fighter. i predict a second round TKO by rampage due to ground and pound.

5. Crocop - i respect him alot as a fighter, although he dissapointed me several times. fact is - if he would catch randy with his left leg - it would be good night. the only guy that kept standing after his LHK was Mark Hunt in their Pride clash back in 2005, but Hunt has no neck  he is just strong as an ox! crocop stands a good chance against couture cuz he probably learned alot from his recent fights and won't make the similar mistake twice. his only problem is a chin of glass...

6. Wanderlei - big MAYBE. IF silva would be as aggressive as he can be and if would deploy his deadly combos, randy would fall down like a tree. but in clinch i don;t really think he could hurt randy alot. his punches and kicks are stronger but randy would probably counter it by taking the fight to the ground. this one would be fun to watch, though

7. Minotauro - probably due to fact that he can stand tremendous punishement and still not get knocked out! i hate the guy, but his stammina and resistance to pain is legendary. not to mention his submissions. i see him taking the win by submission in late 3rd round.

And one more thing:

They are all incredibly strong, prepared and dangerous. any of them CAN win any of them (read: lucky shot, poke in the eye, running on to someones fist). but my list is based on what i have seen so far and somewhat what i wish to be true. i don't like randy at all, but i have to respect a fact that guy is a 44 year old and is a warrior in heart.

Cheers


----------



## NSaNe PrEp (Aug 28, 2007)

HEBPEME said:


> Personally, i still can't believe that couture beat Gonzaga and i agree with the guy here who said that broken nose was the turning point in the match. If that didn't happen, who knows...maybe randy would meet the same fate as crocop. But, this is only theory.


THE BROKEN NOSE WAS NOT THE TURNING POINT!!!! Randy was clearly winning even before that happened so why do people say it was a "turning" point...usually a turning point is when your winning the fight and something happens so you start sucking or losing...Randy dominated that whole fight and whether Gonzaga broke his nose or not Captain America would have still won. PERIOD.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

NSaNe PrEp said:


> THE BROKEN NOSE WAS NOT THE TURNING POINT!!!! Randy was clearly winning even before that happened so why do people say it was a "turning" point...usually a turning point is when your winning the fight and something happens so you start sucking or losing...Randy dominated that whole fight and whether Gonzaga broke his nose or not Captain America would have still won. PERIOD.


Not to mention the fact that the broken nose was caused because Couture flipped him like 4 feet into the air and slammed him...clearly, couture was losing...


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

5thRound said:


> Yahoo! Sports recently released their Top 10 rankings, Couture's #7 on their list, we took it and flipped it up and put our take on it, check it out Yahoo! Sports August Top 10 Those are the list of fighters that could beat Randy Couture.


5. Georges "Rush" St. Pierre
6. Anderson "Spider" Silva

No way, they may be more skilled, but 2-3 weight classes makes to big a difference.


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

5thRound said:


> Yahoo! Sports recently released their Top 10 rankings, Couture's #7 on their list, we took it and flipped it up and put our take on it, check it out Yahoo! Sports August Top 10 Those are the list of fighters that could beat Randy Couture.


BS LIST!!
but im glad that finally bj penn is in any ranking list!!
i just <3 this guy


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Fedor Emelianenko
Josh Barnett
Rodrigo Nogueira
Mirko Cro Cop
Mark Hunt


----------



## vergil (Aug 14, 2007)

Hebpeme How The Hell Does Cro Cop Have A Glass Chin? Those Shots By Randleman And Gonzaga Would Have Knocked Out Anyone Except Hunt And Maybe Nog. Do Your Homework Before You Say Sth Like This!!!! Cc Does Not Have A Glass Chin, He Took B I G Shots From A Lot Of Guys Bigger Than Him And He Was Still Standing And Fighting. Remember Fed, Alex, Hunt, Josh And So On And So On. Geez I Hate It When People Jump To Conclusions After Seing A Video Clip Of Someone Getting Koed. You Are Just Not Right!!!


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

vergil said:


> Hebpeme How The Hell Does Cro Cop Have A Glass Chin? Those Shots By Randleman And Gonzaga Would Have Knocked Out Anyone Except Hunt And Maybe Nog. Do Your Homework Before You Say Sth Like This!!!! Cc Does Not Have A Glass Chin, He Took B I G Shots From A Lot Of Guys Bigger Than Him And He Was Still Standing And Fighting. Remember Fed, Alex, Hunt, Josh And So On And So On. Geez I Hate It When People Jump To Conclusions After Seing A Video Clip Of Someone Getting Koed. You Are Just Not Right!!!


indeed, he took some hard shots from fedor and still standed up.
gonzaga's kick would have knockout every fighter in the world in my idea.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Not So Fast*



Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Fedor Emelianenko
> Josh Barnett
> Rodrigo Nogueira
> Mirko Cro Cop
> Mark Hunt


I do not think three of those five have a chance against Randy Couture. 

Barnett would be schooled by him.
Cro Cop would have NO CHANCE Captian America would be WAY WAY WAY too agressive, and would kick the living shit out of him. 
Mark Hunt would get worn OUT by The Natural. His conditioning would get him KILLED. 

Some of you need to face facts that Randy Couture has the Tools and conditioning to be CHAMPION for a LONG LONG time. :thumb02:


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Chin ain't the Problem*



talhorm said:


> indeed, he took some hard shots from fedor and still standed up.
> gonzaga's kick would have knockout every fighter in the world in my idea.


Agreed.. Gonzaga has a wicked freaking kick. Broke RC's arm. Problem is it still did not stop him. OOPS!!

Cro Cop's chin is NOT the problem it is he has trouble getting off when the other fighter is aggressive, and pushing the action. RANDY COUTURE is such a fighter, and would give CC FITS in the cage....:thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

The nose was a turning point, it put Gabe completely out of his game and made it hard to breath. I agree randy was winning but that dose not mean there was not a turning point and I could see the broken nose effected every part of his game. I think Randy would still have won but the complexion of the fight would have been different and gabe would have been a more dangerous opponent.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

slapshot said:


> The nose was a turning point, it put Gabe completely out of his game and made it hard to breath. I agree randy was winning but that dose not mean there was not a turning point and I could see the broken nose effected every part of his game. I think Randy would still have won but the complexion of the fight would have been different and gabe would have been a more dangerous opponent.


I don't see how it was a turning point. He went from losing the fight to losing the fight? It's not like they were pretty even then the nose broke and suddenly he was dominated. Even in the beginning Couture was beating him bad. I'll go watch the fight again though.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> I do not think three of those five have a chance against Randy Couture.
> 
> Barnett would be schooled by him.
> Cro Cop would have NO CHANCE Captian America would be WAY WAY WAY too agressive, and would kick the living shit out of him.
> ...


I dont think I agree with alot of things here. 

Barnett would never get schooled by Randy, he himself is an extremely great wrestlers, great boxer and a wizard on the ground, pretty much has the same arsenal as Randy and then some. 

Hunt worn out by Randy? Not too sure, I think Randy would bust his ass to wear out a 250+ Lbs man, and especially when trying to avoid and take down the heaviest puncher in MMA, couple of shots from him and Randy will be wobbling. Only Chance Randy has is to take him down, hold him there and either sub him or ride him out.

Also dont think Randys gonna be champ for a LONG LONG time, hes only fought twice at HW this run, plus hes getting really old, so UFC is gonna rush this and throw the top fighters at him, sooner more then later hes gonna get caught by someone much faster and stronger.

Im not really buying this whole Randy beat up Father Time thing, theres just so much an aging athletes body can do, and it wont be long till Randy realizes that.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*You MIGHT have a point*



plazzman said:


> I dont think I agree with alot of things here.
> 
> Barnett would never get schooled by Randy, he himself is an extremely great wrestlers, great boxer and a wizard on the ground, pretty much has the same arsenal as Randy and then some.
> 
> ...


You might have a point, the UFC may very well throw everyone including the kitchen sink at Couture. I still think he has better conditioning than just about anyone in MMA right now, and MOST of the fighters would agree with me. 

Hunt would get worn down pretty quickly by someone like RC. The one thing Randy Couture has that very few fighters have consistantly is a great game plan, and conditioning to go with it. He is freaking SMART man. He takes all of the fighters films from first to last, looks at how a fighter has progressed, and then determins how best to beat him. 

I honestly believe that Captain America would have beaten Lidell, if his head had been right the last time they fought. Shoulda, Woulda, Coulda, I know but...

By the way did you see how badly "The Natural" wore OUT a 263 lbs fighter named Tim Sylvia? Let me tell you brother it was incredible. Plus I think if Barnett can sub him so can Randy.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Randy wore out that 263 lbs fighter cause he scared him shitless with that right hand 8 secs in and completely erased any gameplan he had. Plus Tim always fights like shit with the belt, Hunt on the other hand, never has anything to lose. Im telling you, the only way to for RC to beat him is UD or sub, and I hardly doubt the sub. Plus Hunt can definitly KO RC as Iv mentioned, Chucks done it twice and Hunt def has more power then Chuck. If you can catch Randy flush, its all you.

However, its true, Randys planning and execution is unmatched, he definitly makes his gameplan suit the fighter, so I wouldnt be surprised if he took his opponants out of their elements early, but I also wouldnt be surprised if the same opp came back and caught him with a quick one later on.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> I don't see how it was a turning point. He went from losing the fight to losing the fight? It's not like they were pretty even then the nose broke and suddenly he was dominated. Even in the beginning Couture was beating him bad. I'll go watch the fight again though.


Gabe had a hard time breathing, man I can tell you Ive had a bad broken nose in a fight and it takes a lot out of you and Gabe's cardio was questionable in the first place IMO, Im just saying it slowed him down and there where points in the fight he could have possibly won if he was not gasses and IMO he gassed shortly after the broken nose and just could not keep up with Randy.

Ive see a lot of fights where one guy is losing the fight and pulls out a KO hell the grove fight IMO grove was leading in points by far and if Patrick was gassed maybe that would not have been a KO, not landed, not hit in the right place etc. 

Don’t get me wrong Randy whooped that ass but there are factors that change during a fight and what Gabe lost was the ability to be able to throw as many kicks and punches as he could have if he was able to breath properly and the effort it took the throw them looked like it increased a lot IMO.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Randy dosnt go for a lot of sub's in fights, he would rather G&P so talking sub's and randy is kind of ehh.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*This is a fair post*



plazzman said:


> Randy wore out that 263 lbs fighter cause he scared him shitless with that right hand 8 secs in and completely erased any gameplan he had. Plus Tim always fights like shit with the belt, Hunt on the other hand, never has anything to lose. Im telling you, the only way to for RC to beat him is UD or sub, and I hardly doubt the sub. Plus Hunt can definitly KO RC as Iv mentioned, Chucks done it twice and Hunt def has more power then Chuck. If you can catch Randy flush, its all you.
> 
> However, its true, Randys planning and execution is unmatched, he definitly makes his gameplan suit the fighter, so I wouldnt be surprised if he took his opponants out of their elements early, but I also wouldnt be surprised if the same opp came back and caught him with a quick one later on.


I do not disagree totally with this... However he wore him out does not matter because the game plan for someone like Hunt is surely different than with Sylvia. There could not be two more different fighters in MMA IMO. 

For one, Hunt is much much shorter, so right there it is a different tactic. I am pretty sure RC comes into that fight in MUCH better condition than MH.

He has also had MUCH success in avoiding the strikes, I beleive it would not be much different with Hunt either. It would need to be a concern, but not game over. 

Randy Couture is NO slouch when it comes to strikeing, anyone who has watched him knows this. Lidell was a matter of his head not being where it should have been, I think Randy can keep his where it needs to be. 

One last thing, Couture is amazing in the Championship rounds. If Hunt does not get him out, the more of an advantage for Capt. America. raise01:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> Randy Couture is NO slouch when it comes to strikeing, anyone who has watched him knows this. Lidell was a matter of his head not being where it should have been, I think Randy can keep his where it needs to be.


Did Couture even ever say his personal life was affecting his performance then or is that something fans applied on their own. I remember Couture just saying it was a measure of how good liddell is myself.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Class Act*



GMW said:


> Did Couture even ever say his personal life was affecting his performance then or is that something fans applied on their own. I remember Couture just saying it was a measure of how good liddell is myself.


Captain America does not make excuses, so no he did not say that his divorce affected his training, or performance.

However, the President of the UFC said several times that he was not the same fighter going into those losses. 

As someone who has been through a divorce, I will say it affected me alot, and in mostly negative ways. I can only believe it was the same for RC. 

Going by his performances, and record since the divorce and re-marriage, it speaks for itself. (To Me)


----------



## vergil (Aug 14, 2007)

i hope we will all see randy vs cro cop. there is absolutley no way that randy will beat cc. cc fought and beat much better fighters. i wont get analytic here, but i dont give randy half a chance.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

vergil said:


> i hope we will all see randy vs cro cop. there is absolutley no way that randy will beat cc. cc fought and beat much better fighters. i wont get analytic here, but i dont give randy half a chance.


It's amazing that people still continue to doubt Randy. Saying that you would pick CC to win is one thing, saying Randy has no chance is just crazy.:dunno:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

vergil said:


> i hope we will all see randy vs cro cop. there is absolutley no way that randy will beat cc. cc fought and beat much better fighters. i wont get analytic here, but i dont give randy half a chance.


Stylistically though it is a good match up for Couture.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

vergil said:


> i hope we will all see randy vs cro cop. there is absolutley no way that randy will beat cc. cc fought and beat much better fighters. i wont get analytic here, but i dont give randy half a chance.


Randy will take him down and beat the shit outta him. Coutures takedowns are brilliant, Crocop will not be able to avoid them like he does the fools who just dive into a doubleleg everytime.

Or Crocop will kick him in the head and finish him that way, I just don't see this fight staying standing.


----------



## vergil (Aug 14, 2007)

hehe, guys, mark my words, if that fight happens, randy will end up on his back. here's how i see this fight. when the fight starts, randy will try to exchange punches with cc in order to get close enough for a clinch. he won't be able to get the clinch cos cc will push him away. one step back for randy might mean a ko victory for cc. EVEN if he gets the clinch, he won't be able to hold it nowhere near long enough. even if randy takes cc down, he wont do any damage cos cc will be paying attention to elbows as well this time, and he certainly wont submit cc. my point is, it will be a tough fight, but it will end with a convincing cc victory. randy wont make a mistake. okay, maybe a little one but so will cc. but the point is, you don't have to make a mistake to lose to cc via ko or a tko, gnp. randy will resist wery well, but the fight will end up suddenly and cc will win. imho everything randy can do, cc can do better except maybe conditioning but thats not a problem cos cc can last 5 rounds without a problem and now he's got a new coach who is eager to put him through some mean training reigime. call me a cc nuthugger if you want to, i don't mind at all but i just dont see him loose to randy. i'm not putting randy down, i'm just saying that there are AT LEAST half a dozen fighters who can (imho) beat him. cc, fed, nog, josh, maybe alex, shog, ramp, ice, wand, hunt


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Everything randy can do, cc can do better? 
Yeah Crcops Greco Roman is top notch.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Clueless*



vergil said:


> hehe, guys, mark my words, if that fight happens, randy will end up on his back. here's how i see this fight. when the fight starts, randy will try to exchange punches with cc in order to get close enough for a clinch. he won't be able to get the clinch cos cc will push him away. one step back for randy might mean a ko victory for cc. EVEN if he gets the clinch, he won't be able to hold it nowhere near long enough. even if randy takes cc down, he wont do any damage cos cc will be paying attention to elbows as well this time, and he certainly wont submit cc. my point is, it will be a tough fight, but it will end with a convincing cc victory. randy wont make a mistake. okay, maybe a little one but so will cc. but the point is, you don't have to make a mistake to lose to cc via ko or a tko, gnp. randy will resist wery well, but the fight will end up suddenly and cc will win. imho everything randy can do, cc can do better except maybe conditioning but thats not a problem cos cc can last 5 rounds without a problem and now he's got a new coach who is eager to put him through some mean training reigime. call me a cc nuthugger if you want to, i don't mind at all but i just dont see him loose to randy. i'm not putting randy down, i'm just saying that there are AT LEAST half a dozen fighters who can (imho) beat him. cc, fed, nog, josh, maybe alex, shog, ramp, ice, wand, hunt


How long did it take you to write this crap? Not one word of it is even close to being correct. 

CC loses everytime the other fighter is aggressive. RC can be one of the most aggressive fighters in MMA today. (Can you say Tim Sylvia, or Gabriel Gonzaga? 

Mirko is as one dimensional as fighters in MMA get these days.... Do not take my word for it, put "Randy Couture Cro Cop interview" into Google. Or better yet watch a Cro Cop fight that he wins, then watch one that he loses. The differance is night and day. 

Three of the fighters you named will lose to Randy in the first round, and by the way it is not only conditioning that would lose for CC, but that alone is enough against Captain America.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Hehehehehe*



TheNegation said:


> Everything randy can do, cc can do better?
> Yeah Crcops Greco Roman is top notch.


LMAO That is funny :thumb02:


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Everything randy can do, cc can do better?
> Yeah Crcops Greco Roman is top notch.


lol, ouchhh :bye02: :thumbsup:


----------



## vergil (Aug 14, 2007)

hehe, greco roman. nice one. u got me there:thumb02: . randy vs cc= cc wins. period


----------



## vergil (Aug 14, 2007)

anyway, thats just my opinion but time will tell.

cheers!


----------



## dukeyTC (Aug 20, 2007)

i think that fedor likely has the best chance, followed by big nog. 

crocop has a chance if he can catch randy clean, but randy is awful clever and wont allow that to happen, imo.

i have learned, however, to not doubt randy. i thought he had a chance against tim, but never expected what i saw. then, whe it came to GG, i was fearful for randy, but he beat that ass like it owed him money.

perhaps barnett, but when did he fight last? and was he not on roids when he beat randy? if he need teh roids to beat randy then, how the hella he gonna do it now?


----------



## vergil (Aug 14, 2007)

oh, one more thing! cc is a one dimensional fighter? well, you may want to check out a few of his fights before you jump to conclusions...
cc looses every time someone else is more aggressive?well, good luck to that someone! remember what happened in lets say cc vs alex? or a few more? being agressive don't mean much if you can't back it up with sth else. having seen most(or all, i dont even know) of randys fights, i dont think he can. but i already said thad, right?
in mma cc lost to: kr- entered agressivley, koed him, but it was one punch and then gnp, not a round or two of domination. s4it happens 
nog- was NOT more agressive than cc in that fight. it would be very foolish to say otherwise.
fedor- brought the fight to cc and earned a unanimous decision. but thats fedor, right?
hunt-was at times more agressive, but HAVE IN MIND cc was injured in that fight (foot). also, unlike kr who is the lowest life form in mma, hunt is a clever, world class fighter with formidable striking skills, even fedor didn't want to exchange with him.
gonzaga- more agressive, for sure in that fight but we all know that cc lost due to his ego and not wanting to train in the cage, and most importantly he didn't even prepare for elbow strikes on the ground which is sth even an idiot would pay attention to when fighting in the ufc...

so it's not just that simple- be more agressive than cc and you'll win. yeah right. you think other fighters didn't want to be more agressive than cc during a fight? sure they did, and look how most of them ended up! wandy is one of those who sure as hell tried and he's an animal(remember what happened,2nd fight?). he won't give you the chance to take the fight to him. he'll take it to you cos he's the predator(in most cases). hands down to all the exceptions, but there aren't many of those.. randy sure as hell CAN bring the fight to cc and WILL do just that but he wont win. i'm convinced cc will shake him off.

what do you think, who can beat randy and why?


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

vergil said:


> oh, one more thing! cc is a one dimensional fighter? well, you may want to check out a few of his fights before you jump to conclusions...
> cc looses every time someone else is more aggressive?well, good luck to that someone! remember what happened in lets say cc vs alex? or a few more? being agressive don't mean much if you can't back it up with sth else. having seen most(or all, i dont even know) of randys fights, i dont think he can. but i already said thad, right?
> in mma cc lost to: kr- entered agressivley, koed him, but it was one punch and then gnp, not a round or two of domination. s4it happens
> nog- was NOT more agressive than cc in that fight. it would be very foolish to say otherwise.
> ...


I am just as convinced CC gets an asswhoopin that ajax will not take off. I have watched 19 0r 20 of CC fights and there is a reoccurring theme. CC's losses occur when the other fighter is advanceing, or standing thier ground. If they retreat CC wins. Randy would eat him alive, and no amount of wishing it were not true will help.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Owed Him Money*



dukeyTC said:


> i think that fedor likely has the best chance, followed by big nog.
> 
> crocop has a chance if he can catch randy clean, but randy is awful clever and wont allow that to happen, imo.
> 
> ...


That is a great quote man. Bitch owed him money, so does CC, and more than a few others. Big Tim owed him the most though.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Really, anyone could have the potential to beat Couture, just by getting in a lucky punch or kick. But guys that I believe can out perform him would obviously include Fedor, Cro Cop (despite what many may say, he's definitely one of the most dangerous heavyweights in the world today), Nog, and even Vera deserves a mention. I suspect Couture may retain in his next bout, but after that, I can’t see him continuing his streak of dominance. Gonzaga is over-rated anyways, and IMO didn’t deserve anything near to a title shot opportunity. His big rise to fame was his kick on Cro Cop, that’s just about it.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> I am just as convinced CC gets an asswhoopin that ajax will not take off. I have watched 19 0r 20 of CC fights and there is a reoccurring theme. CC's losses occur when the other fighter is advanceing, or standing thier ground. If they retreat CC wins. Randy would eat him alive, and no amount of wishing it were not true will help.


Wandy advance. Got KTFO
Aleks advanced. Got KTFO
Randleman advanced. Go CTFO
Fujita advanced. Got his head split open.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Someone needs to rewatch thier fights*



TheNegation said:


> Wandy advance. Got KTFO
> Aleks advanced. Got KTFO
> Randleman advanced. Go CTFO
> Fujita advanced. Got his head split open.



Oops you need to rewatch your fights buddy, I have them if you need to borrow a copy....:thumb02: 

You also need to tell Randy Couture he is a liar, and I would not advise that..:confused03:


----------



## vergil (Aug 14, 2007)

thenegation, you are right. i would just want to add the fight with herring to that list you made. gsp you are also right, but have in mind that cc's fanbase is not the usa and the ufc fans, his fanbase is europe and asia aka most of the world. he has prooven himself more than enough times. i cant believe that there are some people who take the cc gg fight seriously... it's just insane. its almost(not quilte but almost) like that time when fedor got that nasty cut. u wanna take that seriously? gonzaga? who the hell is gonzaga?
and wayne, u have all my respect, but i just cant agree with you on this one. randy would eat cc alive? maybe in some parralel universe but not in this one. 

one more thing i'm sick and tired of poeple saying 'never count randy out'. he is still a great fighter, clever, has the heart of a champion but he is 44 years old and his last two fights were against a retard(who gave the entire ufc hw division a bad name in the entire world except the usa maybe, cos people were thinking: if such a twat is a champ then how bad are the others?(i dissagree with that, i like ufc but(still) prefer pride)) and an mma outsider(dont even try to tell me gonzaga is not an outsider, the only reason he became known is the cc fight). as soon as randy gets to fight a real world class fighter (thats what defending the title should be all about-fighting the top guys), he will probably lose. 
fed
cc
nog
josh
hunt
wandy
shog
ramp
ice(hate to admit it)
maybe someone would like to add someone here?

oh and wayneraltman, i think thenegation made a very good point with his post and 'the fighters who advance in a fight against cc' so don't tell him to watch the fights again cos it's bloody obvious he's right and you're wrong.


----------



## HEBPEME (Aug 31, 2007)

*...*



vergil said:


> Hebpeme How The Hell Does Cro Cop Have A Glass Chin? Those Shots By Randleman And Gonzaga Would Have Knocked Out Anyone Except Hunt And Maybe Nog. Do Your Homework Before You Say Sth Like This!!!! Cc Does Not Have A Glass Chin, He Took B I G Shots From A Lot Of Guys Bigger Than Him And He Was Still Standing And Fighting. Remember Fed, Alex, Hunt, Josh And So On And So On. Geez I Hate It When People Jump To Conclusions After Seing A Video Clip Of Someone Getting Koed. You Are Just Not Right!!!


I have watched many of CC fights and like i said i really respect the guy. I also love his fighting style cuz i prefer striking. I hate guys who's only chance to win is to get the fight on the ground and win by some submission or so. People forget how CC gave a shitload of beating to nogeira and dominated the whole fight but since minotauro can withstand sick amounts of punishment, he managed to get an armbar and win the fight. That, however, doesn't change the fact that CC gets shaken very easily, whether we like it or not. In the fight with Hunt, he was barely caught my Hunt's punches cuz he was running away the whole fight. He got clipped nicely in a body few times. Hunt would of course put him to sleep easily if he caught him with a precise shot. CC is a great fighter but saying that he doesn;t have a weak chin is weird for someone who watched most of his fights. Name one good punch to the head that didn;t shake him well. Plus, if you wanna know what;s a good chin, if you ask me, Hunt is on the top of the list. Back in this same fight in pride in 2005, CC gave him his trademark left high kick straight to the ear and Hunt blinked and kept fighting and standing as if nothing happened! I replayed that kick 10 times and still couldn;t believe. Also, CC gave him to axe kicks and still didn't put him down. That;s a great chin. But as always, i will repeat that every fighter can be KO'd if is caught by a good punch/kick.
Also, Gonzaga is not overrated and we haven;t seen the last of him in the UFC trust me. That guy will last in UFC.

Cheers


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Oops you need to rewatch your fights buddy, I have them if you need to borrow a copy....:thumb02:
> 
> You also need to tell Randy Couture he is a liar, and I would not advise that..:confused03:


Why do I need to watch them again? That is what happened in each of those fights. Maybe you need to rewatch your fights lol.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> How long did it take you to write this crap? Not one word of it is even close to being correct.
> 
> CC loses everytime the other fighter is aggressive. RC can be one of the most aggressive fighters in MMA today. (Can you say Tim Sylvia, or Gabriel Gonzaga?
> 
> ...


Perhaps one of the dumbest statements I have ever seen. "CroCop loses everytime the other fighter is aggressive."

First, you clearly don't know anything about his career in K-1, where he was considered on of the most dangerous counter strikers in the sport because of his explosiveness. The fact that he managed to beat some of the most aggressive pure strikers in the world is just the first thing wrong.

It's more fair to say that whenever CroCop loses, it's to an aggressive opponent, but even that isn't entirely true. (watch the Nogueira fight)

I don't know who the guy listed (though if he's like most of the people on here, he made the mistake of listing 205 pounders who aren't ever going to share a cage with Couture).

Still, if you believe that the striking Couture has displayed recently is enough to beat a world class K-1 fighter, you're completely f*cking wrong. Couture could beat CroCop with a lucky shot (a la Randleman) or even with something well scouted like Gonzaga, but the fact is, I don't see CroCop making the mistake of dropping his hands in the immediate future.

When you say that Couture's aggressiveness would beat CroCop, then you have to believe that from a technical standpoint, he's good enough to trade with CroCop. I don't think Randy is. As powerful as he's been lately, he's done it against a sloppy Tim Sylvia (who makes mistakes we'd never see in his younger years) and Gonzaga, who's hands are not as quick as alot of people would like to believe they are.

I think Couture could win this fight on the ground, but if CroCop decimates his legs first, I seriously don't see that happening.

Besides CroCop having a fair chance at beating Couture, I think that Fedor would, Nogueira would and Barnett would, all on the basis that they are at least as good standing up as Couture (Fedor and Nogueira are considerably better), all have better ground games and all are physically stronger and have the ability to finish a fight in more ways (by that I mean, there's a much higher chance of them catching Couture in a submission.

There are a handful of other guys who would also have a fair shot against Couture. If Mark Hunt could keep the fight standing up (and his takedown defense seemed to be improving over his last few fights) he'd win. Aleks Emelianenko also presents some problems in his brawling ability and his improving submission game.

Still, Couture's a great fighter and will make for some interesting fights in his upcoming matchups.



Wayneraltman said:


> Oops you need to rewatch your fights buddy, I have them if you need to borrow a copy....:thumb02:
> 
> You also need to tell Randy Couture he is a liar, and I would not advise that..:confused03:


No, that's pretty much how I remember the fights going down.

As for CroCop having a glass chin, you have to remember that the guys who have KO'd him (Randleman and Gonzaga) are really strong and very heavy handed, they also hit him right on the button. Those punches would put most guys to sleep.

I think that, at worst, CroCop has an average chin, with considerably better than average opponents.

And as for running away against Mark Hunt, all Hunt does is move forward. You have back up and circle or he'll get that close range and start an exchange that you cannot win. That's how Hunt fights, and the only way to fight him standing up is to keep moving backwards.


----------



## HEBPEME (Aug 31, 2007)

I agree about Hunt's style, although in that particular fight, Crocop did runaway pretty much from Hunt in my oppinion. If you remember the fight, everytime Mark caught him with a solid punch, Mirko would start turning his back and moving away and you could see he got hit pretty good. Even the comentators repeatedly said that. 
I would agree that he has an average chin at most. But in my opinnion, other than his ground game, chin is his greatest weakness.

Cheers


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

IronMan said:


> And as for running away against Mark Hunt, all Hunt does is move forward. You have back up and circle or he'll get that close range and start an exchange that you cannot win. That's how Hunt fights, and the only way to fight him standing up is to keep moving backwards.[/FONT]


Exactly. If you engage in a 'Lets stand toe to toe with each other and see who gets knocked out first' competition with mark hunt, you are going to lose.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Perhaps one of the dumbest statements I have ever seen. "CroCop loses everytime the other fighter is aggressive." Sorry DUDE it is pretty much the case... I am not finding any so maybe you can..
> 
> It's more fair to say that whenever CroCop loses, it's to an aggressive opponent, but even that isn't entirely true. (watch the Nogueira fight) Even then... not as much but again I am re reporting something RC said himself. Randy Couture WANTED a fight with Cro Cop he believes it would be an easier fight than GG. Now I do doubt this given how simple the Gonzaga fight was for him.
> 
> ...


 If Hunt fights CC that way he wins CC cannot fight on his heels, So Far anyway...


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Exactly. If you engage in a 'Lets stand toe to toe with each other and see who gets knocked out first' competition with mark hunt, you are going to lose.


yeah, that's why if randy takes the first takedown against him, hunt is over. 
stand up? really who is better in the stand up than hunt in the mma world? few can compete him... like cro cop and fedor


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Wandy advance. Got KTFO
> Aleks advanced. Got KTFO
> Randleman advanced. Go CTFO
> Fujita advanced. Got his head split open.


In the Randleman fight he was retreating for most of the fight until..... PrideFight Knockout: Randleman v. Crocop - LiveVideo.com

Cro Cop gets knocked the f OUT!!!! Whoop!!!! Watch it here 


PrideFight Knockout: Randleman v. Crocop - LiveVideo.com


----------



## WaCkO92 (Apr 20, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> In the Randleman fight he was retreating for most of the fight until..... PrideFight Knockout: Randleman v. Crocop - LiveVideo.com
> 
> Cro Cop gets knocked the f OUT!!!! Whoop!!!! Watch it here
> 
> ...


yeah.... weve all seen it retard...


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*www.makeaquilt.com*

oh and wayneraltman, i think thenegation made a very good point with his post and 'the fighters who advance in a fight against cc' so don't tell him to watch the fights again cos it's bloody obvious he's right and you're wrong.[/QUOTE]
I am posting the proof he is not backing his shit up.. Was the quilting forum full? 

I just posted proof of what I am saying. Randy Couture has the exact same opinion. Open your eyes and quit the nut hugging... When you see Kevin Randleman move in and knock CC the F out come back in here and talk shit. Then move on to watch Gonzo step forward and just about KILL the mofo with a kick to the head. OUCH. :thumb02: 

But thank you for playing


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Then act like it Doofus*



WaCkO92 said:


> yeah.... weve all seen it retard...



Then why not act like it, some of you act like such douches. You go get all personal, then when actual PROOF is posted for all to see I am the bad guy?

Face it CroCop is NOT going to beat Randy. He will get his ass handed to him in very short order. Nothing personal, just the facts ma'm..


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> In the Randleman fight he was retreating for most of the fight until..... PrideFight Knockout: Randleman v. Crocop - LiveVideo.com
> 
> Cro Cop gets knocked the f OUT!!!! Whoop!!!! Watch it here
> 
> ...


They fought more than once you idiot.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> I am posting the proof he is not backing his shit up.. Was the quilting forum full?


I don't need proof, you can watch the fights yourself. Considering everyone agrees with me aswell.......


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Although Wayneraltman seems to be an idiot i think that Randy is a prefect fighter to beat Cro Cop and unless Cro Cop KO's Randy i don't think he will win any other way.

I think Nogueira will beat Randy and of course Fedor if he comes.. Barnett to but it doesn't look like he will be coming to the UFC.


----------



## vergil (Aug 14, 2007)

i see people are mentioning the cc hunt fight. you should all have in mind that cc had a foot injury in that fight. cc also beat hunt before (k1, he even knocked hunt down from what i remember- with a lhk). i'm not trying to make a point here, but i cant think of anyone who could beat hunt when injured.:confused02: 
btw hunt's one of my favourites


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> I am posting the proof he is not backing his shit up.. Was the quilting forum full?
> 
> I just posted proof of what I am saying. Randy Couture has the exact same opinion. Open your eyes and quit the nut hugging... When you see Kevin Randleman move in and knock CC the F out come back in here and talk shit. Then move on to watch Gonzo step forward and just about KILL the mofo with a kick to the head. OUCH. :thumb02:
> 
> But thank you for playing


I have to spell out everything for you, man.

First: You are talking about two fights. CroCop holds a professional record of 22-5-2, which means you're ignoring about 27 fights.

You want to look at all of the guys that have fought CroCop by coming forward, here are the ones from PRIDE:

Fujita (W, via unanimous decision)
Herring (W, TKO)
Vovchanchyn (W, KO via LHK)
Ron Waterman (W, TKO)
Randleman (L)
Aleksander Emelianenko (W, KO)
Barnett (W, Submission via injury)
Randleman (W, Submission via guillotine)
Coleman (W, KO via punches)
Barnett (W, via Unanimous decision)
Hunt (L, via Split Decision)
Wanderlei Silva (W, KO via LHK)
Barnett (W, submission via strikes)
Gonzaga (L)

Hmmm...

So, against opponents moving forward CroCop is 11-3. Yep, he definitely loses to everyone who's aggressive against him.

Frankly, I don't see how the f*ck you are backing up facts. All you are doing is saying things and antagonizing people.

How about this, you watch more than just the sh*t you've been spoonfed by Dana White after you've finished sucking his nuts and look at the numbers. Then, maybe, you can watch a CroCop Highlight reel.

Here, this one provides a pretty good overview of his PRIDE career. Notice how most of the time he's *not* getting KTFO'd.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

IronMan said:


> I have to spell out everything for you, man.
> 
> First: You are talking about two fights. CroCop holds a professional record of 22-5-2, which means you're ignoring about 27 fights.
> 
> ...


Damn even your own "Highlight reel proves my point Jesus talk about nut hugging. By the way those were Randy Coutures words NOT MINE... 

You should not even be allowed to watch these fights since you have so much trouble following what is going on. But I guess that is why I am here to explain all of this to you. 

I would not put together a highlight reel of me getting KTFU either. Several fights did not make the ODE TO CRO COP HUH? LOSER


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> Damn even your own "Highlight reel proves my point Jesus talk about nut hugging. By the way those were Randy Coutures words NOT MINE...
> 
> You should not even be allowed to watch these fights since you have so much trouble following what is going on. But I guess that is why I am here to explain all of this to you.
> 
> I would not put together a highlight reel of me getting KTFU either. Several fights did not make the ODE TO CRO COP HUH? LOSER


Iron man wrote a small essay explaining why you are wrong and all you comment on is a video?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Damn even your own "Highlight reel proves my point Jesus talk about nut hugging. By the way those were Randy Coutures words NOT MINE...
> 
> You should not even be allowed to watch these fights since you have so much trouble following what is going on. But I guess that is why I am here to explain all of this to you.
> 
> I would not put together a highlight reel of me getting KTFU either. Several fights did not make the ODE TO CRO COP HUH? LOSER



Ok............


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*He did go on a bit long..*



GMW said:


> Iron man wrote a small essay explaining why you are wrong and all you comment on is a video?


I could address every point but what is the point of that? You guys do not agree, and that is cool with me. I do not have to agree with everything you say, nor you me. 

I appreciate a different point of view, and I do not have to have everyone agree with me for this to be fun. I have addressed ALL of IRONMAN's comments in previous posts, his views are not new to me or in here. 

Plus this went from a Name 5 Guys to beat Randy Couture, and he turns it into how big a bitch can you be for Cro Cop? Great highlight reel dude but where was Gonzaga in all that? That reel was what flashed through CC's head after GG kicked it. :thumb02:


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

jandrew said:


> I'd like to say that this is my first time posting and this thread really caught my eye. I've only been watching MMA for about 2 years(?) & the first fight I saw was Lidell vs. Coture. It was the one where Randy beat him. Thats what got me hooked. Right off the bat I absolutley loved Randy's style of fighting although I didn't know much at all about MMA. Also, I could tell immediately that he was just a really humble, down to earth guy. Which broke me right there & then of my pre-percieved stereotype of MMA fighters. Although, there are still some typical frat boy, tribal band tatoo meatheads in there, but mostly on TUF show. I chalk that up to being young & immature though. OK sorry bout rambling. I don't know who could beat Randy or vice versa. Being new to this compared to many other fans I don't have the knowledge or expertise to say who can beat who, but I do believe that on any given night anyone can beat anyone. Of course with the exception of the obvious. I do know that watching Randy vs GG last sat. I was amazed at what he did. People say now that his knock out of Crocop was a fluke but I don't believe it for a second. Just the fact that he was heavier, younger & a better BJJ fighter than Randy, I honestly thought he was gonna destroy him. That said, when the fight was over I said to myself, that this fight was one of those moments in sports history that I will NEVER forget. He just went out there & proved not only how tough he is, but how mentally tough & smart he is. I don't think I've ever seen a fighter go in to the ring with a strategic game plan & follow it to a T. He did the same with Sylvia too, who I believe was a over rated average fighter to begin with. I wish every kid involved with sports would follow Randy's career right up until this fight & see that he is the epitome of a role model, not just in sport but in life. Following his career should be mandatory for athletes NOT these greedy, foul-mouthed doosh bag NBA/NFL playAZ & I know everyone knows who & what I mean when I say that. Vick bein just the latest idiot who has no idea how lucky he was. As far as what 5 fighters can beat Randy?...Right now?....NO ONE!!! When is everyone who doubts him gonna learn? When it comes to fighting him it doesn't come down to who has better technique, who's younger, who's stronger, who has better BJJ, who has better stand up. It seems like his heart & stamina is just bigger and better than anyone out there RIGHT NOW! Thats not to say he won't be beat at some point, maybe even soon, but this guy is one of thee biggest inspirations I've ever seen in 34 years of watching sports & I am extremly grateful that I stopped on Spike TV that night and watched him & Lidell fight. Sorry once again to ramble on. I figured I'd let my first MMA post be something more than just throw out 5 names(I know thats what the thread was about)


Do you see anything wrong with this post? How about a space or paragraph change in here stud?

The post was actually decent for in here but you made it so damn hard to read. I know you will lose half these knuckleheads..:confused02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> I could address every point but what is the point of that? You guys do not agree, and that is cool with me. I do not have to agree with everything you say, nor you me.
> 
> I appreciate a different point of view, and I do not have to have everyone agree with me for this to be fun. I have addressed ALL of IRONMAN's comments in previous posts, his views are not new to me or in here.
> 
> Plus this went from a Name 5 Guys to beat Randy Couture, and he turns it into how big a bitch can you be for Cro Cop? Great highlight reel dude but where was Gonzaga in all that? That reel was what flashed through CC's head after GG kicked it. :thumb02:


Ok, I am going to be blunt. You are acting like an idiot and your opinion is wrong. Crcop clearly has not lost against everyone who came forward in their fights.


----------



## HEBPEME (Aug 31, 2007)

*Lol*

SO much anger :thumb02:

Seriously, why would that prevent you from posting any new messages? I got insulted after my first post by some retard "TheNegation" but i would not consider him that important to make me not do what i came here to do and that is - posting, debating and talking to normal people about my favorite sport.

Ignore any provoking...

Cheers


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> I could address every point but what is the point of that? You guys do not agree, and that is cool with me. I do not have to agree with everything you say, nor you me.
> 
> I appreciate a different point of view, and I do not have to have everyone agree with me for this to be fun. I have addressed ALL of IRONMAN's comments in previous posts, his views are not new to me or in here.
> 
> Plus this went from a Name 5 Guys to beat Randy Couture, and he turns it into how big a bitch can you be for Cro Cop? Great highlight reel dude but where was Gonzaga in all that? That reel was what flashed through CC's head after GG kicked it. :thumb02:


No, no, none of that, you done appreciate a different point of view and your not cool with our opinion. You clearly have no idea what you are talking about and everyone has spotted you on that. Face it bud, your an arrogant prick who has nothing better to do then argue against top quality opinion and evidence.

I would call what your doing trolling but as you can see Im not a Mod, but I do wonder why your not banned yet, cause where do you get off calling one of the most knowledgable and respected members (IronMan) a loser? I wonder why your not banned yet man, this forum surely doesnt appreciate your smart ass attitude, just state your opinion and respect others.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Boo Hoo*



jandrew said:


> What ever dooshbag. Go **** your mother. Sorry if your in the credit buisness but thats your own fault. Go back to your 9-5 cubicle & keep pretending your doing something worth while in life. To me it looks as if, with your 50 billion MMA board points all you do is pretend anyways while you go online & try to rip people for they're poor grammar. Just by reading your one asshole reply to my post then looking at your profile & seeing that your in the crdit industry I have already figured out your obviously pathetic life. Also, seeing that your favorite fighter is Randy Coture I'm shocked that you would attack my post for it's poor grammar. Rather than compliment me on my views of Randy. You should be ashamed of yourself & in case you didn't realize it...You look like such an asshole right now. Although I'm sure you don't care, because no one can find you out behind your little computer in your little cubicle. You can also save your pathetic rebuttle because you & I both know that what I said about your personal life is true & even though your gonna try and be a tough guy on the next reply deep down your gonna think about what I said late night in bed & cry a few lonley tears. Maybe thats a bit much but you know what I mean. God your such a loser & this is exactly why I never post on message boards. That said, I guess I am emotional & I'm sorry but this is my last post Mr. Moderator. Oh yeah, who the **** calls somebody "STUD"?


OMG what a baby. In the post I complimented you on the content.... I just asked that you not make yourself look so freaking stupid, and put a little effort in the post. 

Half the people in here cannot follow a train of thought, or post to topic dude but they do not cry about it. My 6 year old can write better. Sorry it is true. 

And what is this crap about banning me? Are you aware this is a forum about fighting in all forms. I have not touched you or called you one name or gotten personal until I was provoked. 

I must have mentioned that Randy Couture was the one that origionaly made the comment about Cro Cop. I repeated it in here, gave you a link to find it, and all you guys do is whine about it. You do not agree with me? Big freaking deal douches, niether does my wife half the time. 

Have I been wrong before? Eh couple of times in fourty years... but if I did not believe it I would not have said it. I have made an effort to be respectful toward all of you, even posts I have not agreed with I will pos rep if it was interesting, and well said. 

My profession now has little to do with anything but I had to grow up and get a job yes. I train people on thier credit so they do not get ripped off by thier creditors. I finance heart transplants and college educations, and homes for people who would never be able to own one otherwise.

I rode bulls all over the States and Europe and discovered MMA and fell in LOVE with it after it was too late to get involved. I am 40 years old next month... (I still train but... come on I am no Randy Couture) I have had my ass kicked and I have given some ass kicking, I fought in the first Gulf War and do not believe I will lose sleep if someone tells me I cannot post in this forum anymore, but it WOULD be a shame. 

So get some rest for school, cool off and ask your English teacher for help with paragraphs. That is all I am asking...:thumb02:


----------



## pxpxpunx (Aug 28, 2007)

jandrew said:


> What ever dooshbag. Go **** your mother


 Whats wrong, do you have some sand in your vagina? is it making you irritable?

Ps, douchebag is spelled douchebag,... douchebag


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*That is all I have been doing*



plazzman said:


> No, no, none of that, you done appreciate a different point of view and your not cool with our opinion. You clearly have no idea what you are talking about and everyone has spotted you on that. Face it bud, your an arrogant prick who has nothing better to do then argue against top quality opinion and evidence.
> 
> I would call what your doing trolling but as you can see Im not a Mod, but I do wonder why your not banned yet, cause where do you get off calling one of the most knowledgable and respected members (IronMan) a loser? I wonder why your not banned yet man, this forum surely doesnt appreciate your smart ass attitude, just state your opinion and respect others.


See Above for my comments on this retards post too please. 

I am sorry you cannot read plazzman, but I have answered every one of your concerns in previous posts. I made an effort to be conncillitory, you have refused it, not my problem anymore. 

If Ironman has a problem with me you can be sure he will state it on his own, you do not have to fight his battles for him. 

I clearly do appreciate others opinion, the other threads I post in and other forums do not have the level of animosity toward me as this one. I touched a nerve, a very raw nerve, and I think until CC wakes up from the nap GG put him in, it will remain raw.


----------



## Big_Pete (Dec 9, 2006)

1. God
2. Chuck Norris (on his best day)
3. David Hasselhoff (in the sea)
4. Superman
5. Younger Randy Couture


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

i can see from this thread something very clearly, cro cop is so underatted, his lost to gabe killed him in the eyes of the fans. i hope he will beat the living hell out of kongo


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*That and ignorance*



talhorm said:


> i can see from this thread something very clearly, cro cop is so underatted, his lost to gabe killed him in the eyes of the fans. i hope he will beat the living hell out of kongo


I agree he NEEDS to win over KONGO if he wants to make it around the UFC anymore. Pride fighters USED to be superior, not anymore. (Not just because PRIDE is BKed either) 

Frankly I would LOVE to see CRO COP through his fans eyes. I saw someone that was no where NEAR what people built him up to be, and that is irritating to say the least. 

I hope CC plants KONGO... (someone I have respect for) and goes on a winning tear. All I want to see is some good fights..:thumb02:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> Frankly I would LOVE to see CRO COP through his fans eyes. I saw someone that was no where NEAR what people built him up to be, and that is irritating to say the least.


The cro cop we're "seeing" isn't the one we've seen in the UFC lately. We're talking like the one that fought Fedor.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Word*



GMW said:


> The cro cop we're "seeing" isn't the one we've seen in the UFC lately. We're talking like the one that fought Fedor.


WORD dude I want to see that guy in the UFC. NOT the sleepy guy who the minute someone lifts thier leg to the side of his head he dozes off. 

Honestly I have nothing against Cro Cop or any of the PRIDE fighters for that matter. I have a HUGE library of Pride Fights I got PPV or downloaded. It is is anti UFC PRIDE snobs that can kiss my ass. We have a few of them posting in here and thier ignorance stinks up the place.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> WORD dude I want to see that guy in the UFC. NOT the sleepy guy who the minute someone lifts thier leg to the side of his head he dozes off.
> 
> Honestly I have nothing against Cro Cop or any of the PRIDE fighters for that matter. I have a HUGE library of Pride Fights I got PPV or downloaded. It is is anti UFC PRIDE snobs that can kiss my ass. We have a few of them posting in here and thier ignorance stinks up the place.


Pride was certainly a higher level organization but many were under the impression they would simply walk into the UFC and knock everyone out in 20 seconds.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

GMW said:


> Pride was certainly a higher level organization but many were under the impression they would simply walk into the UFC and knock everyone out in 20 seconds.


I do not think so.. There are some awesome fighters in the UFC. It is a moot point now that PRIDE is no more, but UFC had several fighters go over and whoop ass!! Nick Diaz comes to mind.. 

I saw a CroCop interview tonight that really really impressed me. I am now a huge fan. :thumb02:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> I do not think so.. There are some awesome fighters in the UFC. It is a moot point now that PRIDE is no more, but UFC had several fighters go over and whoop ass!! Nick Diaz comes to mind..
> 
> I saw a CroCop interview tonight that really really impressed me. I am now a huge fan. :thumb02:


Well, it was basically the Pride Heavy weight, LHW and middleweight division. LW always seemed lackluster.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Lightweight*



GMW said:


> Well, it was basically the Pride Heavy weight, LHW and middleweight division. LW always seemed lackluster.


Judging by the cards we are seeing the UFC lightweight division should be stellar. I like fast non stop action, and it looks like we shall get some, 

GOOD NEWS: UFC signed everyone that mattered in the PRIDE with only one exception, and he is on his way. 

YOU LOSE NOTHING!!!:thumb02: :thumb02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> GOOD NEWS: UFC signed everyone that mattered in the PRIDE with only one exception, and he is on his way.
> 
> YOU LOSE NOTHING!!!:thumb02: :thumb02:


What?
Wheres Mark Hunt? Barnett? Gomi?
Correct me if I am wrong, but they have not signed everyone that mattered.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

ricardo arouna,lindland? theres quite a few theve missed but correct me if im wrong


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> Judging by the cards we are seeing the UFC lightweight division should be stellar. I like fast non stop action, and it looks like we shall get some,
> 
> GOOD NEWS: UFC signed everyone that mattered in the PRIDE with only one exception, and he is on his way.
> 
> YOU LOSE NOTHING!!!:thumb02: :thumb02:


The still not signed list of guys from PRIDE:

Barnett
Hunt
Sokoudjou
Arona
Filho
Kang
Misaki
Aoki
Gomi
Hansen
Aleks

There are probably a few that I missed, but you get the picture.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they've signed Hansen?
I don't think Aleks will be able to fight in the ufc due to his criminal record? Correct me if I'm wrong, I heard that somewhere.
And lots of the others are fighting for other orgs. Sokky and Gomi are a sure thing for K1, aren't they?
And Hunt is too fat for any of the ufc weight classes.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Read my post again*



IronMan said:


> The still not signed list of guys from PRIDE:
> 
> Barnett
> Hunt
> ...


I SAID everyone that mattered.. If they did not make it in then.... 

Here's an idea why not quit your crying and take up watching curling, you do it to your hair..


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> I SAID everyone that mattered.. If they did not make it in then....
> 
> Here's an idea why not quit your crying and take up watching curling, you do it to your hair..


Your a retard. 3 of those guys are top 10 ranked HW's................
One was the PRIDE LW champion...gonna be a bit difficult without him to unify the titles won't it??

The more you post the more obvious it becomes how little you know.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> I'm pretty sure they've signed Hansen?
> I don't think Aleks will be able to fight in the ufc due to his criminal record? Correct me if I'm wrong, I heard that somewhere.
> And lots of the others are fighting for other orgs. Sokky and Gomi are a sure thing for K1, aren't they?
> And Hunt is too fat for any of the ufc weight classes.



Yeah i also heard that if youre convicted of a felony (other than dui im sure) that you cant fight in the UFC. That'd mark out Kimbo too though. Im not sure. Somebody figure this out for us  

Hunt could cut to 265 though


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

GMW said:


> Pride was certainly a higher level organization but many were under the impression they would simply walk into the UFC and knock everyone out in 20 seconds.


yeah... some ufc vertrens are still big time underatted in the hardcore fans eyes... hate it, tito is not that bad, coutre should be top3 in the hw world, sean shrek can walk over some pride top lightweight guys, rich franklin is amazing, and chuck can knock silva out (let the flame begin? )


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> I SAID everyone that mattered.. If they did not make it in then....
> 
> Here's an idea why not quit your crying and take up watching curling, you do it to your hair..


It's already been said, but you're just making yourself look like an idiot.

All of those guys are top 10 fighters in there division. Aoki, Hansen and Gomi are better than anyone in the UFC at 155 pounds. Misaki, Kang and Filho are all better fighters than Silva, as they ran a division that he was a part of until he ran away.

Aleks fighting in the UFC could be difficult, but I don't know the UFC policy that well. If it keeps him from fighting, it's a damn shame.

I haven't heard about the UFC signing Hansen. If anyone has some proof of that I'd love to hear it, but I still don't know for sure.

As for K-1 signings, that doesn't change that they could be fighting in the UFC.

Oh, and Hunt cutting to 265 is not a problem. He has fought at 250 in the past, so if he gets his cardio up he could get there.


----------



## johnbender (Oct 24, 2006)

*Blasphemy!!!*

I think there shouldnt even be such a thread about Randy...

TSK TSK

How many times you gonna count him out?

Now hey I say hes still getting older but Ill give him 2 solid years at least.

AND IN THOSE 2 YEARS I only see CRO COP having a chance, and THATS IF he gets back on track.

WOW have you watched Randy's fights or wtf?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

johnbender said:


> I think there shouldnt even be such a thread about Randy...
> 
> TSK TSK
> 
> ...


Yes, and he's been great but he hasn't fought anyone even close to as good as Fedor, or shogun since he came back. Just because he beat a mellow tim sylvia and an up and comer doesn't mean he is suddenly the greatest ever.


----------



## johnbender (Oct 24, 2006)

GMW said:


> Yes, and he's been great but he hasn't fought anyone even close to as good as Fedor, or shogun since he came back. Just because he beat a mellow tim sylvia and an up and comer doesn't mean he is suddenly the greatest ever.


K Ill agree he hasnt faced opponents as great as Fedor, but lets not kid ourselves,

Randy beat Chuck, he beat the CRAP out of the surging- top of his game belfort, Randleman, Ortiz and even beat Pedro Rizzo twice!

Only guy to do it in 2 weight classes, and yah beating ole fatso Timmy was no big feat Ill agree (Compared to the Fedor - Cro Cop battle ) But that Gonzaga fight showed he not only has all KINDS of gas, but that he can still take a beating like a red headed step child when needed, and still keep comin!


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> I do not think so.. There are some awesome fighters in the UFC. It is a moot point now that PRIDE is no more, but UFC had several fighters go over and whoop ass!! Nick Diaz comes to mind..
> 
> I saw a CroCop interview tonight that really really impressed me. I am now a huge fan. :thumb02:


only nick diaz? look at b.j. penn... look at matt huges and gsp... they would rule in pride imo


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

johnbender said:


> K Ill agree he hasnt faced opponents as great as Fedor, but lets not kid ourselves,
> 
> Randy beat Chuck, he beat the CRAP out of the surging- top of his game belfort, Randleman, Ortiz and even beat Pedro Rizzo twice!
> 
> Only guy to do it in 2 weight classes, and yah beating ole fatso Timmy was no big feat Ill agree (Compared to the Fedor - Cro Cop battle ) But that Gonzaga fight showed he not only has all KINDS of gas, but that he can still take a beating like a red headed step child when needed, and still keep comin!


I agree that Couture is a great fighter but I just think it's stupid to suddenly call him The #1 or 2 p4p fighter in the world.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

talhorm said:


> only nick diaz? look at b.j. penn... look at matt huges and gsp... they would rule in pride imo


Diaz won one fight against a half retarded Gomi. What about all the UFC fighters that came over and got their asses kicked?

Not to mention the PRIDE fighters currently tearin up the UFC.

but I wont fanboy


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

talhorm said:


> only nick diaz? look at b.j. penn... look at matt huges and gsp... they would rule in pride imo


It's well established UFC welterweight division is number 1, and middleweight, LHW, and HW would be dominated by Pride.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> And Hunt is too fat for any of the ufc weight classes.


I know I'm not the only one in this thread to respond to this, but why do people keep saying it? 
It's just not true. He has made 250. Several times.

Sorry for the ranting, but this needs to be put to bed.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

vandalian said:


> I know I'm not the only one in this thread to respond to this, but why do people keep saying it?
> It's just not true. He has made 250. Several times.
> 
> Sorry for the ranting, but this needs to be put to bed.


yeah, people have been correcting that for so long but it just keeps coming up.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> It's well established UFC welterweight division is number 1, and middleweight, LHW, and HW would be dominated by Pride.


Its your opinion I guess but I dont see how anyone could say UFC fighters would dominate one weight class or pride the other, its obviously not that cut and dry just ask crocop:thumb02:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Its your opinion I guess but I dont see how anyone could say UFC fighters would dominate one weight class or pride the other, its obviously not that cut and dry just ask crocop:thumb02:


Just because Pride's HW division was better doesn't mean every Pride will automatically beat every UFC fighter. Cro cop is a better fighter then Randleman and he lost to him the first time.
Btw, when the major discussion was going around on who's better, Pride or UFC, GG was not around yet so using him isn't a fair example.


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

GMW said:


> Just because Pride's HW division was better doesn't mean every Pride will automatically beat every UFC fighter. Cro cop is a better fighter then Randleman and he lost to him the first time.
> Btw, when the major discussion was going around on who's better, Pride or UFC, GG was not around yet so using him isn't a fair example.


it doesnt metter that GG was not around then, that's what makes the UFC more powerful, that unknown\no one gives a damn about fighters build up there and show great skills to face top guys, GG did it, Kos did it, jardine did it, h.alexender did it, and more and more...


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Your a retard. 3 of those guys are top 10 ranked HW's................
> One was the PRIDE LW champion...gonna be a bit difficult without him to unify the titles won't it??
> 
> The more you post the more obvious it becomes how little you know.


Neg's are you really that stupid? I mean pause before hitting those keys man... 

Contracts are still pending for four of the people on that list, and none of them are done fighting yet. 

Not everyone is going to go UFC, some of them will go to other orgs. BIG DEAL Who says the WEC champion cannot face the UFC champion, or the K-1 or Bo Dog. There is a very good chance of that happening if they want a "Super Bowl" of MMA like they have said before. 

Lay the groundwork for a Super Tournament, build your organization, and sign who makes sense. 

Some of the names on here might be in weight classes that is deep for the UFC. But on one hand, people in here call Dana White an evil genius, and on the other a moron for leaving fighters on the table unsigned. :dunno:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Neg's are you really that stupid? I mean pause before hitting those keys man...
> 
> Contracts are still pending for four of the people on that list, and none of them are done fighting yet.


Are you high, or just retarded? You just said that the UFC had signed everyone that mattered, you then went on to say that you only said 'everyone that mattered. Its not my fault if they didn't make it.' What you just said is a complete contradiction of that, your a ******* ********* child.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> GOOD NEWS: UFC signed everyone that mattered in the PRIDE with only one exception, and he is on his way.
> 
> YOU LOSE NOTHING!!!:thumb02: :thumb02:


WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> I SAID everyone that mattered.. If they did not make it in then....
> 
> Here's an idea why not quit your crying and take up watching curling, you do it to your hair..


Really...are you mentally retarded?


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Are you high, or just retarded? You just said that the UFC had signed everyone that mattered, you then went on to say that you only said 'everyone that mattered. Its not my fault if they didn't make it.' What you just said is a complete contradiction of that, your a ******* ********* child.


Dude you really do not read ANY interviews at all about the sport you CLAIM to love. Dana White said "We signed people from PRIDE based on where we had holes, and that means not everyone is going to make it. We are not signing them just to be signing them. (The truth of the matter is he thought they were already under contract with PRIDE, and he would get these contracts with the purchase of PRIDE. Turns out that PRIDE was only worth it's library of fights, had few of it's own top fighters under contract)

As far as my being a ********* child, I am not from Mongolia, and have the correct number of chromosomes. YOU cannot say the same thing.

Great idea to EDIT my posts BEFORE insulting me. What's up with that I explained this further in the post douche.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> Dude you really do not read ANY interviews at all about the sport you CLAIM to love. Dana White said "We signed people from PRIDE based on where we had holes, and that means not everyone is going to make it. We are not signing them just to be signing them. (The truth of the matter is he thought they were already under contract with PRIDE, and he would get these contracts with the purchase of PRIDE. Turns out that PRIDE was only worth it's library of fights, had few of it's own top fighters under contract)


If they are only signing people to fill holes then they have a lot to sign to turn the middle and lightweight divisions around.There miles behind the LHW division.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

This thread could be 8 seperate threads on its own.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Dude you really do not read ANY interviews at all about the sport you CLAIM to love. Dana White said "We signed people from PRIDE based on where we had holes, and that means not everyone is going to make it. We are not signing them just to be signing them. (The truth of the matter is he thought they were already under contract with PRIDE, and he would get these contracts with the purchase of PRIDE. Turns out that PRIDE was only worth it's library of fights, had few of it's own top fighters under contract)
> 
> As far as my being a ********* child, I am not from Mongolia, and have the correct number of chromosomes. YOU cannot say the same thing.
> 
> Great idea to EDIT my posts BEFORE insulting me. What's up with that I explained this further in the post douche.


You truly are stupid. Hey, at least I am not the only one who thinks so, most of this forum does too.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*No Poop*



GMW said:


> If they are only signing people to fill holes then they have a lot to sign to turn the middle and lightweight divisions around.There miles behind the LHW division.


No doubt... I always thought the middle weight was in good shape, but I now think it could be in MUCH beter shape. 

Plazzman you are right this is the most scattered thread on the forum. :thumb02:


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> You truly are stupid. Hey, at least I am not the only one who thinks so, most of this forum does too.


Nice post man, Just come in and call names no explanation and make no sense you are not very well liked in some of these threads either LOL. 

You have had some exchanges with people that made me smile when I read them. People in glass houses dude, better drop that rock. 

I will make you a deal, if I read one of your posts I do not agree with, I will move on to the next one. No need to beat a dead horse. :thumb02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Nice post man, Just come in and call names no explanation and make no sense you are not very well liked in some of these threads either LOL.
> 
> You have had some exchanges with people that made me smile when I read them. People in glass houses dude, better drop that rock.
> 
> I will make you a deal, if I read one of your posts I do not agree with, I will move on to the next one. No need to beat a dead horse. :thumb02:


I do give explanations, its just that people like you ignore them.
I don't care if idiots dislike me, the people on this forum who know what they are talking about don't rip on me, and if they did, why would I give a shit? It is the interwebz.

I mean, youare stupid. You say a lot of stupid things, I could give examples....but I needn't bother. I mean, just look at some of the stuff you have written :confused03:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

> Plazzman you are right this is the most scattered thread on the forum.


Thanks, but it would be nicer if you didnt continue to argue about whos a bigger Mongolian kid with Downs.

Most of your posts are strong, but theyre diffused right away because you immediatly follow up with an unnecessary trashing of someones opinion. Just relax man, this isnt a thesis review, you dont have to take every post so personally


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow....what the hell happened to this thread? Didn't it used to have something to do with Randy Couture?


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*That is super advice Plazzman*



TheNegation said:


> I do give explanations, its just that people like you ignore them.
> I don't care if idiots dislike me, the people on this forum who know what they are talking about don't rip on me, and if they did, why would I give a shit? It is the interwebz.
> 
> I mean, youare stupid. You say a lot of stupid things, I could give examples....but I needn't bother. I mean, just look at some of the stuff you have written :confused03:


I assume you mean like this one eh? This a shining example of what you were reffering to Plazz? 

Yeah I should not take this assholes rant personally, I should just ignore it and move on. Maybe I should use the time reading what others are posting about this douche in a few other threads. 

Good advice, Thanks


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

So anyways to get back on topic. Five people who would most likely beat Couture are
1) fedor
2) Big Nog
3) Shogun
4) Barnett
5) I'll go with cro cop this time.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Ran out of people who could not beat him*



vandalian said:


> Wow....what the hell happened to this thread? Didn't it used to have something to do with Randy Couture?



This thread ran out of people who could back up why they thought certain fighters could beat "The Natural" so some thought it would be a good idea to rip on one another instead of sticking to the theme. 

So yes that is a good observation. :thumb02:


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

So, then, back on topic.

1. Fedor - Very complete mix martial artist, I think Randy would give a tough fight and has a chance to drive a decision but odds are Fedor by alot.

2. Big Nog - Looks like a chess match on paper to me. Nog has good boxing but Randy is good at getting inside and getting guys against the cage. Leaning towards Randy but that could just be my bias. 

3. Barnett - Barnett did beat randy previously but I think Randy has improved his MMA game by leaps and bounds. If Barnett can get Randy down and control him it would be a rough night for the natural. If Randy can keep control on his feet and score the takedowns he could just as easily take it.

The title should be 'COULD,' not because "it's mma" but because "it's Randy." There are others like Cro Cop and AA but I think these 3 present the most problems for Randy.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Holy Crap*



MetalMunkey said:


> So, then, back on topic.
> 
> 1. Fedor - Very complete mix martial artist, I think Randy would give a tough fight and has a chance to drive a decision but odds are Fedor by alot.
> 
> ...


OK first off let me congratulate you on the most intelligent post on this forum. 

Second let me tell you why this is wrong.... LOL 

Fedor does not beat Randy ... Here is why. 

Randy Couture if given the time to prepare, would adjust his game to fit Fedore. He is one of the few to have this ability. Of course with Fedore, it is going to take some extra time the man is a beast in a fight. Randy took the number 1 grappler in the world to a draw. That is not Couture's strong suit either. 

Ok that leaves Barnett, and this is a different fighter but simmiler outcome. I think Randy if he does not get caught beats Barnett by conditioning alone. He is much like Gonzo, and I want to see this fight more than the Fedor one. 

This is my take, I know I am going to get slammed but what the heck. At least you had the nerve to put why your choices would win over Capt America, and I did not detect one bit of Anti Americanism in it. Much Respect :thumb02:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> Fedor does not beat Randy ... Here is why.
> 
> Randy Couture if given the time to prepare, would adjust his game to fit Fedore. He is one of the few to have this ability. Of course with Fedore, it is going to take some extra time the man is a beast in a fight. Randy took the number 1 grappler in the world to a draw. That is not Couture's strong suit either.


You're forgetting though Fedor also makes excellent game plans and he is a better fighter then Couture. Couture could win but there is no doubt, Fedor would be favored.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> OK first off let me congratulate you on the most intelligent post on this forum.
> 
> Second let me tell you why this is wrong.... LOL
> 
> ...


Randy is a gameplanner indeed, but Fedor is a difficult fighter to gameplan for. He has good striking, takedowns, takedown defense, submissions, and submission defense. Complete as any one fighter can be. 

As for Barnett and Nog, I think Randy could beat them both. But on the other hand so could they beat him. Like I said this thread should titled 'could beat' not 'will beat.'


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

What gameplan do you make for fighting Fedor? He beat Crcop in standup and Nog on the ground......Coleman and Randleman ddin't have any luck trying to GnP him. I mean, its easy to make a gameplan for someone like Crocop who has obvious weaknesses.....whats Fedors? That he bleeds?


----------



## Truuuax (May 22, 2007)

*I can really only think of 3 right now... Brandon Vera, Fedor Emelianenko and CC.*


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> What gameplan do you make for fighting Fedor? He beat Crcop in standup and Nog on the ground......Coleman and Randleman ddin't have any luck trying to GnP him. I mean, its easy to make a gameplan for someone like Crocop who has obvious weaknesses.....whats Fedors? That he bleeds?


Randy killed Gonzaga in standup, and I was suprised Cro Cop got up from his fight with Gonzaga. So standup might be the way to go. 

I will say this again, Randy took Jaquare to a DRAW. That folks is top of the food chain in grappleing. This is another way Randy could win. 

His dirty boxing and conditioning is more than top notch, just ask Gonzaga, and Sylvia. 

The more you look at it the less dominating FEDOR looks. You should look for a MAJOR announcement tonight on the fight. The way it sounds we will get to find out once and for all. :thumb02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Randy killed Gonzaga in standup, and I was suprised Cro Cop got up from his fight with Gonzaga. So standup might be the way to go.
> 
> I will say this again, Randy took Jaquare to a DRAW. That folks is top of the food chain in grappleing. This is another way Randy could win.
> 
> ...


You can't compare the Gabe fight to the Fedor fight against Crocop, for one thing. Gabe landed a lot of elbows and dazed crocop, standing up he landed one shot. Fedor and Crocop had a long battle, a lot of it standing. And Couture did not kill Gabe in the standup, particularly before the nose break. If you don't believe me, ask GMW. That landed pretty much the same number of punches and Gabe landed a head kick.

Couture has been subbed before, been a while but still, he has 3 submission losses on his record. Fedor has never had a problem submitting strong wrestlers, Lindland, Coleman twice and Randleman.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> What gameplan do you make for fighting Fedor? He beat Crcop in standup and Nog on the ground......Coleman and Randleman ddin't have any luck trying to GnP him. I mean, its easy to make a gameplan for someone like Crocop who *has obvious weaknesses.....whats Fedors? That he bleeds?*


Worked for Randy against Vitor so it could against Fedor. Land a couple of wicked elbows and it _could_ be stopped I don't think it would go down that way at all but it _could_.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*One Last Time*



TheNegation said:


> You can't compare the Gabe fight to the Fedor fight against Crocop, for one thing. Gabe landed a lot of elbows and dazed crocop, standing up he landed one shot. Fedor and Crocop had a long battle, a lot of it standing. And Couture did not kill Gabe in the standup, particularly before the nose break. If you don't believe me, ask GMW. That landed pretty much the same number of punches and Gabe landed a head kick.
> 
> Couture has been subbed before, been a while but still, he has 3 submission losses on his record. Fedor has never had a problem submitting strong wrestlers, Lindland, Coleman twice and Randleman.


FOR THE LAST TIME: Randy Couture Beat Gonzaga from the minute the fight began until Gonzaga was helped out of the cage. Randy led on all cards, and did it with a broken arm for good measure. 

Gonzaga was out of shape, out of conditioning, and posed NO threat to Captain America. He was dominated, decimated, folded, spindled, and mutilated. He was molested, overwhelmed, overpowered, overcome, and beaten. 

Stop making excuses for him, and help him get into shape. JUST LIKE SYLVIA, it was embarrassing to see someone come into a title fight so out of shape. The UFC is much better than that. :thumb02:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Don't ya just love how blind some people are. GG did fine with the stand up in the fight. And the broken arm was at the end of rd 2 or right before the GnP win, so stop making it sound like Randy is Helio Gracie all of the sudden.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah, Randy Dominated everything BUT the stand up which was even pretty much.
Btw, if CC came into the GG fight the way he did against Fedor he wouldn't of beat him standing.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Make you a Deal*



IcemanCometh said:


> Don't ya just love how blind some people are. GG did fine with the stand up in the fight. And the broken arm was at the end of rd 2 or right before the GnP win, so stop making it sound like Randy is Helio Gracie all of the sudden.


I will make you a deal, STOP trying to take away from his win against Gonzaga, and I will not say another word. 

Randy's fight stands on it's own, something Gabe could not do after meeting The Natural. 

Stop with the excuses, your boy lost in very convincing fashion, HE let you down not anyone else. :thumb02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> FOR THE LAST TIME: Randy Couture Beat Gonzaga from the minute the fight began until Gonzaga was helped out of the cage. Randy led on all cards, and did it with a broken arm for good measure.
> 
> Gonzaga was out of shape, out of conditioning, and posed NO threat to Captain America. He was dominated, decimated, folded, spindled, and mutilated. He was molested, overwhelmed, overpowered, overcome, and beaten.
> 
> Stop making excuses for him, and help him get into shape. JUST LIKE SYLVIA, it was embarrassing to see someone come into a title fight so out of shape. The UFC is much better than that. :thumb02:


What are you talking about? Just watch the fight. Anyone. The standup was not all Couture. Couture was kicked in the head twice, had his arm broken by a kick...the first few minutes before the slam were very even standing up. Couture Dominated the clinch? Fine. Dominated on the ground? Fine. This is a pure example of nuthuggery, if you just watch the fight, you can see what I am saying is true. First two minutes, they trade blows, punches are near equal, then Gabe lands a nice headkick right before the slam. That is exactly what happened, you can't just argue against facts by saying 'Randy dominated, Gonzaga was out of shape.' Because what happened happened and anyone can go review the fight and see it.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> I will make you a deal, STOP trying to take away from his win against Gonzaga, and I will not say another word.
> 
> Randy's fight stands on it's own, something Gabe could not do after meeting The Natural.
> 
> Stop with the excuses, your boy lost in very convincing fashion, HE let you down not anyone else. :thumb02:


Stop being a retarded nuthugger, so we state some simple facts and now we are trying to take Coutures win away? Just watch the freaking fight and count the shots landed you immature child.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> I will make you a deal, STOP trying to take away from his win against Gonzaga, and I will not say another word.
> 
> Randy's fight stands on it's own, something Gabe could not do after meeting The Natural.
> 
> Stop with the excuses, your boy lost in very convincing fashion, HE let you down not anyone else. :thumb02:


No one is trying to take this win from Couture. Would you please stop trying to take any credibility from Gonzaga?


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Negation You are TOP nuthugger*



TheNegation said:


> What are you talking about? Just watch the fight. Anyone. The standup was not all Couture. Couture was kicked in the head twice, had his arm broken by a kick...the first few minutes before the slam were very even standing up. Couture Dominated the clinch? Fine. Dominated on the ground? Fine. This is a pure example of nuthuggery, if you just watch the fight, you can see what I am saying is true. First two minutes, they trade blows, punches are near equal, then Gabe lands a nice headkick right before the slam. That is exactly what happened, you can't just argue against facts by saying 'Randy dominated, Gonzaga was out of shape.' Because what happened happened and anyone can go review the fight and see it.


OMG Nutgation talk about nuthugging, you are the king and this is your world dude. 

I can excuse the nut hugging of a WINNER, but it is pathetic the way you are clinging to the balls of a LOSER. 

Are you going to honestly say that in your eyes that fight was close? Be very careful dude your credibility is suspect as it is. Gonzaga got his ass wore OUT, saying anything less is a direct insult to Couture. Have some class man. :thumb02:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> Are you going to honestly say that in your eyes that fight was close? Be very careful dude your credibility is suspect as it is. Gonzaga got his ass wore OUT, saying anything less is a direct insult to Couture. Have some class man. :thumb02:


He was referring to the STAND UP being even. Which it was basically.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> OMG Nutgation talk about nuthugging, you are the king and this is your world dude.
> 
> I can excuse the nut hugging of a WINNER, but it is pathetic the way you are clinging to the balls of a LOSER.
> 
> Are you going to honestly say that in your eyes that fight was close? Be very careful dude your credibility is suspect as it is. Gonzaga got his ass wore OUT, saying anything less is a direct insult to Couture. Have some class man. :thumb02:


Nuthuggin in any form is bad form, winner or loser. How does standing up for GG take away from Randy? Seriously, you need to chill the out dude. His cred. is not in question, however, over the course of a few pages yours has dropped like a led ballon.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*I am done*



GMW said:


> He was referring to the STAND UP being even. Which it was basically.


I am trying to figure out what possible differance this could be besides making excuses. I am comming up blank. 

You want to delude yourself have at it, Gonzaga got an asswhoopin ajax cannot take off plain and simple. He did not just get caught like Cro Cop where it was even until GG gave him lights out. 

Randy Couture, from the moment he put hands on that man, left no doubt who would win. He was quicker, stronger, in better condition, and was on GG like a hive of bees. 

I am done.. It is YOU that needs to watch that fight again.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> OMG Nutgation


This pretty much speaks for itself. Who was the guy who was backing this guy up earlier? Plazzman? You backed the wrong horse dude.

Whos nuts am I hugging? GGs?

Did I not just say Couture dominated the clinch and Ground work?

I am done...I'll talk to you when you get your head out of Randys ass.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Pardon Me?*



IcemanCometh said:


> Nuthuggin in any form is bad form, winner or loser. How does standing up for GG take away from Randy? Seriously, you need to chill the out dude. His cred. is not in question, however, over the course of a few pages yours has dropped like a led ballon.


I am in this thread talking sense, and this moron is saying the Randy Couture fight was CLOSE? To YOU I am losing credibility? 

I spoke with your doctors we are lower the dosage of the moron pills the three of you are taking. We are also getting your eyes tested. :thumb02:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> I am in this thread talking sense, and this moron is saying the Randy Couture fight was CLOSE? To YOU I am losing credibility?
> 
> I spoke with your doctors we are lower the dosage of the moron pills the three of you are taking. We are also getting your eyes tested. :thumb02:


I don't think you have actually understood what anyone is saying this entire thread...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

GMW said:


> I don't think you have actually understood what anyone is saying this entire thread...


Yup, I'd rep you if it would let me. That basically sums it up.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> I am in this thread talking sense, and this moron is saying the Randy Couture fight was CLOSE? To YOU I am losing credibility?
> 
> *I spoke with your doctors we are lower the dosage of the moron pills the three of you are taking. We are also getting your eyes tested.* :thumb02:


Its crap like that that is taking away from your cred. dude. You show how truly low class you are posting crap like that when its not needed. At least with GMW and Negation I know I get an intelligent conversation about a fight, with you apparently I get nuthugging and insults to boot, YAY. Seriously go find a girl or find something better to do with your time.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Unbelievable*



TheNegation said:


> This pretty much speaks for itself. Who was the guy who was backing this guy up earlier? Plazzman? You backed the wrong horse dude.
> 
> Whos nuts am I hugging? GGs?
> 
> ...


Randy dominated the fight period douches. Even with a broken arm he ^%$^ed GG UP. Saying anything less is discrediting the winner, and making excuses for the loser.

Just like if you said "the nose" or GG came into the fight injured. That is bad form man, anyone that fights knows this. Give the man his credit, make NO excuses, or what ifs and congratulate the winner. 

Save the bullshit for the next time they meet. :thumb02: 

I am sorry for the Nutgagtion comment, it was out of line. :thumbsdown:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Randy dominated the fight period douches. Even with a broken arm he ^%$^ed GG UP. Saying anything less is discrediting the winner, and making excuses for the loser.
> 
> Just like if you said "the nose" or GG came into the fight injured. That is bad form man, anyone that fights knows this. Give the man his credit, make NO excuses, or what ifs and congratulate the winner.
> 
> ...



No it isn't. It is not an excuse to say what happened in the fight. Its exactly the same as saying Randy slammed Gabe x amount of times or landed x amount of punches. Its just a fact, the standup was close. Randy did not win with standup, he won with clinch work, takedowns and GnP. I take nothing from Coutures win by simply stating the facts of what happened in that fight.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Stand up: Even pretty much. Couture was dodging more and landed 1 more strike if I recall, but the head kick may of turned this in Gonzagas favor so even.
Clinch: Couture, it'd be a 10-8 if they scored on clinch alone =P.
Takedowns: Couture definitely got more takedowns, GG did stop a couple even though he was taken down right after.

I'm not gonna rewatch the fight the 30th time just for this thread (again!) but i think thats all that happened before the nose break.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*To ANYONE thinking that fight was close on ANY level*

You are a moron on the highest order. From the opening bell Randy DOMINATED every aspect of this fight. 

Did GG have offense? Of course he did but it was very very uneffective. Even breaking Randy's arm did not work, he used it to pound GG OUT!!!

All the BUTS and Ifs are not going to make it any closer. Goldberg and Rogan were amazed that GG was not out sooner. Joe made several comments that GG was being DOMINATED by an older man. 

So say whatever you want but you cannot rewrite that fight. :thumb02:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> All the BUTS and Ifs are not going to make it any closer. Goldberg and Rogan were amazed that GG was not out sooner. Joe made several comments that GG was being DOMINATED by an older man.


Are you aware they were giving GG credit there? They were surprised he was able to put up such a good fight for 3 rounds with a broken nose.
Seriously, dude, you're ******* slow as hell. ONLY THE STAND UP WAS EVEN. jesus ******* christ how don't you get this. Man, I try and be respectful, but wtf.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

GMW said:


> Seriously, dude, you're ******* slow as hell. ONLY THE STAND UP WAS EVEN. jesus ******* christ how don't you get this. Man, I try and be respectful, but wtf.


See, now you know how I feel everytime I freak out with someone for being incredibly retarded. 

Why are we even trying though? We know what happened, we have presented almost play by plays of what went down.....
What else can you do really?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Randy won. Does it really matter how and why? He won. That's pretty much all there is to it. That belt is around Couture's waist, making him the better fighter. No excuses are going to change that, so why bother bickering to the point of agitation? Couture won... wait a minute... let it sink in. Has it sunk in? Good. One more time... Couture won. Gabe was made to look like a fool. Deal with it.

As a huge GSP fan, I didn't waste my time asking whether or not it was a lucky punch that did him in. He lost. That's all there is to it. Few of these fighters make excuses for themselves, so why do we feel the need to do so? What gives us the right? Fighters sometimes lose. Simple as.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Randy won. Does it really matter how and why? He won. That's pretty much all there is to it. That belt is around Couture's waist, making him the better fighter. No excuses are going to change that, so why bother bickering to the point of agitation? Couture won... wait a minute... let it sink in. Has it sunk in? Good. One more time... Couture won. Gabe was made to look like a fool. Deal with it.


Did you even read the posts you gobshite? This is about the standup, not who won. Why are we discussing this? Well read the thread you ******* dipshit.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Did you even read the posts you gobshite? This is about the standup, not who won. Why are we discussing this? Well read the thread you ******* dipshit.


Well, with intellectual responses such as this, how could I *not* be tempted to read through this thread? You're a credit to the human race, you are. 

Congrats. You're cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Well, with intellectual responses such as this, how could I *not* be tempted to read through this thread? You're a credit to the human race, you are.
> 
> Congrats. You're cool. :thumbsup:


I insult people when they act stupid. I am not ashamed of doing that, and I don't feel I should be.

Act like an idiot, get treated like an idiot.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Part of me suspects you know a great deal about 'stupidity', am I right? I can see it within your rather juvenile display a few posts back. 

Fact is, people were ranting about what Gabe did better, and where Randy was being beaten, and I stepped into say that none of this matters, because Gonzaga lost. A point which you, yourself, made just mere pages ago. So, it seems to me like my post did indeed fit in with the topic at hand. So pat yourself on the back, good sir, because the only idiot here is you. 

But hey, it's only an online forum... I'll let it slide.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Fact is, people were ranting about what Gabe did better, and where Randy was being beaten, and I stepped into say that none of this matters, because Gonzagao lost. So, it seems to me like my post did indeed fit in with the current topic at hand. So pat yourself on the back, good sir, because the only idiot here is you.


You didn't read the thread, and it shows. Coutures brilliant standup was being given as a reason why he would take Crocop, because GG destroyed Crocop in standup and Couture destroyed GG in standup. Neither of these are true, and that is what me and a lot of other posters were pointing out. But there is always a couple retards who have to hop in and say 'But Couture won! He wons top making excuses! COUTURE WON!' God damn.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> You didn't read the thread, and it shows. Coutures brilliant standup was being given as a reason why he would take Crocop, because GG destroyed Crocop in standup and Couture destroyed GG in standup. Neither of these are true, and that is what me and a lot of other posters were pointing out. But there is always a couple retards who have to hop in and say 'But Couture won! He wons top making excuses! COUTURE WON!' God damn.


See, now was that so difficult? You explained the thread using both logic and brain power, rather than pointless cursing and non-sensical jibberish. Not being an asshole can get you places, you know.

But to ensure that you're in good company on that one (being an asshole), I'd like to say that you're still a dick. Lick my nads.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> See, now was that so difficult? You explained the thread using both logic and brain power, rather than pointless cursing and non-sensical jibberish. Not being an asshole can get you places, you know.
> 
> But to ensure that you're in good company on that one (being an asshole), I'd like to say that you're still a dick. Lick my nads.


I'm totally fine with being a dick, I am just glad I am not stupid really.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I'm totally fine with being a dick, I am just glad I am not stupid really.


I don't call it stupidity. I call it laziness... not reading through a thread makes me lazy. Stupidity would be:

'Phuck u guyz, ranmdy wun!!! woot, woot, woot!!!'

There's a difference. Some of us take the basis of the last few posts, and build on them. From what I had read over the course of the last page, it had come down to a 'Randy was losing in terms of...' thread. I responded in kind. Sue me. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> From what I had read over the course of the last page, it had come down to a 'Randy was losing in terms of...' thread. I responded in kind. Sue me.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Odd, considering no-one was saying that.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I disagree. Are we about done, here?


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Anyone reading this thread*



Canadian Psycho said:


> I disagree. Are we about done, here?


Dude do not feel bad anyone reading this thread would think the same thing. These two knuckleheads have been making excuses for GG for the whole thread. They are trying to find something he did well in the fight, but as ANYONE who watched it knows, there was NOTHING he did well. 

As far as being a dick or insulting people they give as well as they get, they just cry about it. I would not offer to let them suck my nuts, from the sound of thier posts they would take you up on it. Then where would you be? With two dudes sucking your nuts that's where.

Thanks for trying to add a little sanity to the thread, but as you can see it is a lost cause to these two. It is obvious you actually watched the fight AND understood what was happening. I wish that EVERYONE in this thread had that ability. Pos Repped:thumb02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I disagree. Are we about done, here?


No, how can you disagree? Who said GG did better at anything? Tell me.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> Dude do not feel bad anyone reading this thread would think the same thing. These two knuckleheads have been making excuses for GG for the whole thread. They are trying to find something he did well in the fight, but as ANYONE who watched it knows, there was NOTHING he did well.


 Us two? Theres a lot more then us two who are giving more credit to GG then you. I'm really surprised you are still not capable of understanding what we are saying.
The stand up was even. If you counted dodges, punches and kicks you'd realize it was even. (Could of gone either way depending on how they score kicks but I personally feel Couture won stand up too slightly.)
Couture dominated everything else.
We are not making excuses for GG. He was losing before the nose break. The nose break clearly slowed him down. Couture would of most likely still won.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Dude do not feel bad anyone reading this thread would think the same thing. These two knuckleheads have been making excuses for GG for the whole thread. They are trying to find something he did well in the fight, but as ANYONE who watched it knows, there was NOTHING he did well.
> 
> As far as being a dick or insulting people they give as well as they get, they just cry about it. I would not offer to let them suck my nuts, from the sound of thier posts they would take you up on it. Then where would you be? With two dudes sucking your nuts that's where.
> 
> Thanks for trying to add a little sanity to the thread, but as you can see it is a lost cause to these two. It is obvious you actually watched the fight AND understood what was happening. I wish that EVERYONE in this thread had that ability. Pos Repped:thumb02:


So three people disagree with you and one agrees..yet anyone reading this thread would feel like he did?

This guy was just like you....he didn't know what was going on in the thread, however he admits it and says it was because of laziness.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Both Of Those Things Are True*



TheNegation said:


> You didn't read the thread, and it shows. Coutures brilliant standup was being given as a reason why he would take Crocop, because GG destroyed Crocop in standup and Couture destroyed GG in standup. Neither of these are true, and that is what me and a lot of other posters were pointing out. But there is always a couple retards who have to hop in and say 'But Couture won! He wons top making excuses! COUTURE WON!' God damn.


But Wait!!!! BOTH of those things are true!!!! Cro got comatose after a GG kick to the noggin, and Randy just smashed the piss out of GG's face for the win. Couture's standup WAS brilliant I am glad you agree. BUT that is not all he did in defeating GG. :thumb02:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> But Wait!!!! BOTH of those things are true!!!! Cro got comatose after a GG kick to the noggin, and Randy just smashed the piss out of GG's face for the win. Couture's standup WAS brilliant I am glad you agree. BUT that is not all he did in defeating GG. :thumb02:


Omg dude nuthugging is one thing, but wow......raise01: you're on another level.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> But Wait!!!! BOTH of those things are true!!!! Cro got comatose after a GG kick to the noggin, and Randy just smashed the piss out of GG's face for the win. Couture's standup WAS brilliant I am glad you agree. BUT that is not all he did in defeating GG. :thumb02:


I'll try to explain. Gonzaga landed ONE head kick, after he dazed Crocop. Crocop landed one body shot. This does not constitute destroying someone in standup, because Gonzaga did 90% of the work by beating the shit out of him on the ground.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

GMW said:


> Omg dude nuthugging is one thing, but wow......raise01: you're on another level.


A level below your nutthugging of Gabe Gonzaga I am afraid, but I am learning lots from you (and Negation)!!:thumb02:


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*It was ALL he needed*



TheNegation said:


> I'll try to explain. Gonzaga landed ONE head kick, after he dazed Crocop. Crocop landed one body shot. This does not constitute destroying someone in standup, because Gonzaga did 90% of the work by beating the shit out of him on the ground.


That ONE headkick damn near KILLED CRO COP, the fight did not last long... I mean 4:51 of the first round is pretty quick. 

And YES a knockout of that magnitude does constitute an ass whoopin. Sorry :thumb02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> That ONE headkick damn near KILLED CRO COP, the fight did not last long... I mean 4:51 of the first round is pretty quick.
> 
> And YES a knockout of that magnitude does constitute an ass whoopin. Sorry :thumb02:


I am just gonna stop.........you can't be serious.

If you wanna believe Randy couture can out strike a world class K1 fighter due to MMA math, be my guest.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*YOU are so ******* RETARDED*



TheNegation said:


> I am just gonna stop.........you can't be serious.
> 
> If you wanna believe Randy couture can out strike a world class K1 fighter due to MMA math, be my guest.


Dude are you serious? You need to STFU after watching Cro CRAP tonight my daughter could kick his ass. 

You owe everyone in this forum an apology for being so ******* stupid. You NEED to stop... Stop and learn something about MMA. Quit living in the past and watch what is going on NOW.. 

I am laughing my ass off at how STUPID YOU look man.. Oh YEAH Cro Cop is this bad dude... Whatever... And by the way did you hear them talking about how Kongo was doing JUST what he needed to do to beat Cro Crap? ADVANCING and being AGGRESSIVE. Make Cro Crap fight from his heels and HE LOSES... 

Am I vidicated? OH YEAH :thumb02:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Kongo didnt deserve that fight at all, it was like Kos vs Diego 2 but all Kongo did was clinch on the fence and score points. Im not sure what it says about Mirko, but Randys game is similar but he actually does something in the clinch.


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

Fedor, Fedor, Fedor, Fedor, and Fedor would beat him... oh, but other than that...

Shogun, i could see it, but I also wouldn't be surprised to see Randy pull off the upset.

Chuck, I see randy reliving the first fight. But I'm not sure here either. Chuck could knock him out again.

Cro Cop, not a chance in hell. I don't understand what happened but the old Cro Cop is gone. I think randy would MAUL HIM!

barnett, he's beat him before and he could do it again. But I'd put my money on Randy cause he's improved so much. I don't think Barnett would have any more of a chance to use his subs than Gonzaga did.

Big Nog, after seing him fight Herring. Coture would rip him up with elbows.


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> Dude are you serious? You need to STFU after watching Cro CRAP tonight my daughter could kick his ass.
> 
> You owe everyone in this forum an apology for being so ******* stupid. You NEED to stop... Stop and learn something about MMA. Quit living in the past and watch what is going on NOW..
> 
> ...


no an you made yourself look dumb. Randy would beat cro crop, but not in a striking match.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Ummm...ok?*



Randy GNP said:


> no an you made yourself look dumb. Randy would beat cro crop, but not in a striking match.


Ok so where do we go to prove this? I mean it is MMA (Mixed Martial Arts) So where do we have this mythical fight where Randy is not allowed to do anything but strike? 

They will never fight because Cro Crap is so far beneath Randy Couture that a title shot would NEVER be offered. Cro is not even going to have a contract come tomorrow morning in my opinion. The can could not draw a bath after this performance. 

I disagree with your assesment that The Natural could not strike with Cro Crap, but sweet dreams anyway dude. :thumb02: 

Do you share what you are smoking with others?


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> Ok so where do we go to prove this? I mean it is MMA (Mixed Martial Arts) So where do we have this mythical fight where Randy is not allowed to do anything but strike?
> 
> They will never fight because Cro Crap is so far beneath Randy Couture that a title shot would NEVER be offered. Cro is not even going to have a contract come tomorrow morning in my opinion. The can could not draw a bath after this performance.
> 
> ...


hey man, calm down and lay off the insults. I just said in the post before that I think Randy would "maul" cro cop. I think he's stronger in the clinch, better wrestler, and better on the ground. I was just saying he doesn't have the edge in striking. I don't think he'd have a problem with the strikes. He'd just counter and work to a clinch, I just think in a pure striking bout (say like k1) Randy would loose. We agree, no point in arguing. Sorry I called you dumb.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

some one please close this fukin thread.

33 pages of the arguing about the same shit, over and over and over.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> Ok so where do we go to prove this? I mean it is MMA (Mixed Martial Arts) So where do we have this mythical fight where Randy is not allowed to do anything but strike?
> 
> They will never fight because Cro Crap is so far beneath Randy Couture that a title shot would NEVER be offered. Cro is not even going to have a contract come tomorrow morning in my opinion. The can could not draw a bath after this performance.
> 
> ...


Wow, I think we got trolled bad.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Sorry Dude*



Randy GNP said:


> hey man, calm down and lay off the insults. I just said in the post before that I think Randy would "maul" cro cop. I think he's stronger in the clinch, better wrestler, and better on the ground. I was just saying he doesn't have the edge in striking. I don't think he'd have a problem with the strikes. He'd just counter and work to a clinch, I just think in a pure striking bout (say like k1) Randy would loose. We agree, no point in arguing. Sorry I called you dumb.


Hey that was uncalled for and I am sorry.. If you read the thread I have been fighting a losing battle and it got all over you. 

My bad and I missed your point..:thumb02:


----------



## 54iceman is god (Sep 9, 2007)

nobody could beat coutore he is godraise01: and fedor would be his bitch


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Agh, the TUF noobs are having a field day.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Dude are you serious? You need to STFU after watching Cro CRAP tonight my daughter could kick his ass.
> 
> You owe everyone in this forum an apology for being so ******* stupid. You NEED to stop... Stop and learn something about MMA. Quit living in the past and watch what is going on NOW..
> 
> ...


Your a troll. You have to be. I can't imagine someone who was really this stupid being able to use a computer.


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

well...atleast now we know one thing for sure, we can remove cro cop from the list. he can't beat couture atm. na-no.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

1. Fedor
2. Barnett
3. rampage
4. NOG
5. chuck


----------



## Sandman (Sep 9, 2007)

toddums said:


> I think Randy has a great chance to beat Big Nog AND Cro Crop. I don't think they would have an answer for his clinch game.


lol maaaaaan randy would rip apart cro cop in the clinch with that dirty boxing, id love to see rampage vs. randy and a handerson vs. randy. in a heavy weight fight, id love to see arlovski vs. randy


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Go cry*



TheNegation said:


> Your a troll. You have to be. I can't imagine someone who was really this stupid being able to use a computer.


You going to cry to the mods like a bitch again Neg? 

Dude you are a twat, you know NOTHING about MMA and posers like you get exposed. You should not be shocked. 

Go to another forum and talk about something you know about... like the special olympics. NO ONE here is interested in what you have to say. :thumb02: :confused03:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I like TheNeg :bye01: .......


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*I know you do!!!*



plazzman said:


> I like TheNeg :bye01: .......



TWO peas in a pod :drool01: :drool01: 

Well to me and about 90% in here you both are :confused03: :sign02: Confused losers. :thumb02:


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Not on the same level...*



Sandman said:


> lol maaaaaan randy would rip apart cro cop in the clinch with that dirty boxing, id love to see rampage vs. randy and a handerson vs. randy. in a heavy weight fight, id love to see arlovski vs. randy


That is an insult to Randy Couture, he should not even be mentioned in the same breath as Cro Crap. One of them is a professional, and the other is a two time loser, and pathetic. 

NOW Henderson and Couture, OR better yet Rampage and Couture, give Randy a chance at getting BOTH belts again!!! I love this idea. I think Rampage is a great matchup for The Natural. It would be tough for me to pick who to root for though. :thumb02:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> TWO peas in a pod :drool01: :drool01:
> 
> Well to me and about 90% in here you both are :confused03: :sign02: Confused losers. :thumb02:


Pot. Kettle. Black. Uhh you speaking for the forum now? Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*READ much?*



IcemanCometh said:


> Pot. Kettle. Black. Uhh you speaking for the forum now? Thanks but no thanks.


Read some of the posts these two fine examples have left in here and other threads... See for yourself how special they are, and how much they add to the discourse. :bored03:

:thumb02:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

So I suck cause I backed up a well respected member?


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> You going to cry to the mods like a bitch again Neg?
> 
> Dude you are a twat, you know NOTHING about MMA and posers like you get exposed. You should not be shocked.
> 
> Go to another forum and talk about something you know about... like the special olympics. NO ONE here is interested in what you have to say. :thumb02: :confused03:


All I have to do is look at your posts, like the one above, to see who is adding to the discourse.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*By all means... Do not have to be fair or anything*



IcemanCometh said:


> All I have to do is look at your posts, like the one above, to see who is adding to the discourse.


Hey Ice this is your world man fill it with whoever you want. 

Little bitches like these two (who dish it out but can't take it) are a dime a dozen. You should have PLENTY of company. It says PLENTY to me that when warnings are handed out the MODS can't get reasons straight, or do it upfront. YOU USE A BOT to hand out warnings? How childish is that?

Should I have been warned? Probably.... but I am sick of getting personally attacked and not responding. You can disagree with me all you want as long as you show respect, and I will do the same. 

I have added to the discourse in these threads, and for that I have gotten called names, and berated. I did not run to a moderator, I handeled my business just like I always do.... minus the fists. 

You don't want me around... There has to be 100 other forums that talk about MMA. It should be fun for the ten of you to sit here every night and suck one another off, cause that is what you are going to get. 

Now get these two weak sucks off me and let me continue to post in peace, or ask me to leave. :thumb02:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

> as long as you show respect, and I will do the same.


Your a 40 year old man, get off the internet and get some responsibilities....


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*No you suck for many other reasons*



plazzman said:


> So I suck cause I backed up a well respected member?


No you suck because you have not had an origional thought in your head, and are rude to people who have done NOTHING to you. 

You hide behind Mommy's skirt and throw insults like they do not mean anything. 

You suck because without knowing anything about someone, you call them names, and try to bully them. That will not work with me you little snot nosed bitch, anyone reading here can see what has transpired. You dug your own grave, I am happy to fill it in. :thumb02:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

ok how about this, Ill post all the nice and dandy things youve said about everyone and you do the same with me or TheNeg, and well let everyone else decide whos a better poster?


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

forget it


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> No you suck because you have not had an origional thought in your head, and are rude to people who have done NOTHING to you.


What have you said thats original? Whether you are or not I'm not sure but you act like just any other troll. Casual insults, ridiculouspoints, a seemingly homosexual liking of a certain fighter...We've heard everything you've said before.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Bisping could beat Coture in London.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

hahaha hommage funny stuff.
Wayneraltman, i've seen you before you have to be a troll. You act like an arrogant ignorant jerk and you troll these forums upon some moral high horse. For proof look at your pathetic quote about handling things, minus your fists in regard to here. You are an internet keyboard warrior. You're a skinny oldman that thinks he's in the know about MMA. Grow up. Stop trolling. I'm sick to death of your posts the hypocrisy and irony in each one astounds me.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> TWO peas in a pod :drool01: :drool01:
> 
> Well to me and about 90% in here you both are :confused03: :sign02: Confused losers. :thumb02:


well then I will speak for the 10% and tell you, you sir are an idiot 

stop trying to be a MMA know it all and a internet warrior.

and especially stop trying to talk for the members of this forum and definitely not when you are talking to 2 respected members of the forum as plazzman and Negation. 

you notice how you say that you speak for the forum yet everyone is saying you sir are the annoying dumbsh*t maybe you should take the time and evaluate who you truly are to try and speak for the forum members.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> Bisping could beat Coture in London.


lol possibly


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> You going to cry to the mods like a bitch again Neg?
> 
> Dude you are a twat, you know NOTHING about MMA and posers like you get exposed. You should not be shocked.
> 
> Go to another forum and talk about something you know about... like the special olympics. NO ONE here is interested in what you have to say. :thumb02: :confused03:


I have never gone to any mod about you........I wouldn't. So many people on here think you are a retard. I do not feel the need to.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

And you keep going on about how, ahem 'Crocrap' is a two time loser, well I know a certain other fighter whos lost on two occasions in a row, and done it more than once. Heres a hint, RANDY COUTURE.
So stfu.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Sorry Neg*



TheNegation said:


> And you keep going on about how, ahem 'Crocrap' is a two time loser, well I know a certain other fighter whos lost on two occasions in a row, and done it more than once. Heres a hint, RANDY COUTURE.
> So stfu.


Randy Couture is the HW Champ Cro Crap is not. 

Look up the definition of Troll, it is under the picture of your mothers. Then read the definition douches or have someone read them to you. 

The three of you are more disrespectful than I have ever been. I am right about my facts, and express my opinion, if it is different than yours tough shit. 

Do not pretend to know me or what I do or what I know. You are just as clueless about that as you are about MMA, UFC, and if you do not want that ignorance exposed do not get personal. 

Neg if you did not complain about my posts then I apologise. I have figured out you are not the biggest twat in these forums, so I am sorry. :thumb02:


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> Bisping could beat Coture in London.


lol! repped!


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> The three of you are more disrespectful than I have ever been. I am right about my facts, and express my opinion, if it is different than yours tough shit.


and yet


Wayneraltman said:


> Cro Crap ...
> Look up the definition of Troll, it is under the picture of your mothers. Then read the definition douches or have someone read them to you.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*LOL let me be clearer*



GMW said:


> and yet


Dude if you think for one minute I am not going to defend myself you are as stupid as your posts sound in this forum.:thumb02:


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Respected by WHOM?*



massage__dancer said:


> well then I will speak for the 10% and tell you, you sir are an idiot
> 
> stop trying to be a MMA know it all and a internet warrior.
> 
> ...


I never said I speak for the forum in the first place, and after reading some of the responses, I over stated the intelligence in here by A LOT. 

I do not see too many people with any respect at all, and no one that knows what trolling is LOL. 

If Plazzman and Negation are respected in here, that is the forums problem. *You Sir *should find out what a moderator is supposed to do and find someone to do it, as you seem incapapble of fairness yourself. 

I am supposed to somehow be above responding with name calling when YOU open the first conversation with me by calling me an idiot? SMOOTH:thumb02: *KEN SHAMROCK?* *REALLY?*


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> Dude if you think for one minute I am not going to defend myself you are as stupid as your posts sound in this forum.:thumb02:


I merely point out the irony that you claim not to be disrespectful. Either way, I won't debate you about MMA any more. Call it quitting or a win for you if you want but few if any respect you or take you seriously anymore.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Just tell me how*



GMW said:


> I merely point out the irony that you claim not to be disrespectful. Either way, I won't debate you about MMA any more. Call it quitting or a win for you if you want but few if any respect you or take you seriously anymore.


Look man you never debated me anyway, I am sorry if my opinion did not match yours. I was wrong for the way I reacted toward you.

No need to make someone feel stupid if you do not agree with them but that is how it works sometimes in here. 

When all of this started all I was asking was for people to explain HOW Randy Couture gets beaten. I mean I can scream FEDOR NOG CRO COP all day but until you understand WHY they would win it still makes no sense. 

I do not think that is a hard thing to do but others did. Big deal they remove themselves from the debate and no one gets hurt, only they did not remove themselves. They got frustrated that I challenged them, and here we are.

If people knew my background they would be shocked I think, but they might not even believe it... who knows. 

You do not want to debate me fine, but do not call me names either, and show me some respect. I do not remember addressing you but, if I was rude I sincerly apologise.:thumb02:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Maybe you should say your background then...
Many did back up why Fedor would win and you simply ignore it and or said no.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

at first i was gonna be happy to go against the neg, because he seems pretty retarded, and likes to hang on certain fighters nutz. but after i read this guy calling cro cop, "cro crap" and saying he shouldnt be used in the same sentence as randy coutoure? i quickly changed whos side im on. your talking about coutoure? the guy who was murdered by liddell(a LHW) twice? was murdered by barnett. the guy cro cop destroyed. CC has way better accomplishments the randy the natural loser couture. couture would have been destroyed in the GP, that CC won. just because couture beat tim and GG( two B class HWs, IMO) dont over hype him you loser. i have no doubt in my mind that NOG, barnett, and fedor would end coutures little reign. in a cage, i give the advantage to couture, but in a ring, CC would destroy him aswell. CC just needs to get back mentally, and needs to train in the cage more. he still ahs a awesome record, and great accomplishments. 


please dont tell me you think randy can hang with fedor. because that is a joke.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Do not have to agree*



GMW said:


> Maybe you should say your background then...
> Many did back up why Fedor would win and you simply ignore it and or said no.


Uh, Look again I said several times why they were wrong about Randy and Fedor. 

I also addressed why today Lidell gets his ass handed to him. He is not the same fighter either after Rampage caught him. 

I asked several times for reasons and you are right some could back up why.. I disagreed with them no big deal.Today, right now you have a fighter that is in better shape, and is leaving supposed top contenders in the dust. If someone is too blind to see that I can't change thier mind. I do take offense at people calling me a homosexual because I can disagree with them, and they have no answer.

I am leaving this conversation, no point in continueing it. :thumb02:


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Not being funny*



Shanks said:


> at first i was gonna be happy to go against the neg, because he seems pretty retarded, and likes to hang on certain fighters nutz. but after i read this guy calling cro cop, "cro crap" and saying he shouldnt be used in the same sentence as randy coutoure? i quickly changed whos side im on. your talking about coutoure? the guy who was murdered by liddell(a LHW) twice? was murdered by barnett. the guy cro cop destroyed. CC has way better accomplishments the randy the natural loser couture. couture would have been destroyed in the GP, that CC won. just because couture beat tim and GG( two B class HWs, IMO) dont over hype him you loser. i have no doubt in my mind that NOG, barnett, and fedor would end coutures little reign. in a cage, i give the advantage to couture, but in a ring, CC would destroy him aswell. CC just needs to get back mentally, and needs to train in the cage more. he still ahs a awesome record, and great accomplishments.
> 
> 
> please dont tell me you think randy can hang with fedor. because that is a joke.


*I do think Randy does not hang with Fedor, he beats Fedor.*

No you are wrong and here is why. Cro Crop is not the same fighter that you describe in your post. He has not lost fights, he was exposed. The man has HUGE gaping HOLES in his MMA. They are vast, and it would take months if not years for him to close them. I am not the only one saying this, some of the fighters you have mentioned have said the same things. 

If you read this thread I go into why Barnett, Nog, and even Fedor would have a tough time with Captain America. I also said that anyone can be beaten, but I give advantage to Randy. I further explained why I feel this way. 

*Now we are fighting in the cage in UFC so it is pointless saying in the Gran Prix CC would beat RC. So what? It is not true, but they do not meet there anyway so, so WHAT?* :thumb02:


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> *I do think Randy does not hang with Fedor, he beats Fedor.*


Stopped reading right here.


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

Arlovski would have a chance


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Arlovski not the same*



iSHACKABUKU said:


> Arlovski would have a chance


I do not know what has happen to Arlovski, he was awesome when he first arrived, but has fallen pretty far. I am hoping he can pick it back up because he was an exciting fighter. I forget who it was I saw him fight, but it was bad. He got the decision, then apologised profusely for the poor performance. Fans were booing the crap out of him, he stunk so bad. 

I know there are FEDOR nutt huggers man, he has to prove it to me though sorry. No free lunches and no passes here in the big leagues. Bring it on!!:thumb02:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Edit: This post came first, I forgot about it till just now, you do know Fedor does on the ground right? You have seen him school Big Nog one of the world's best bjj guys right?



Wayneraltman said:


> Why not OMG that would be one of my dream match-ups? After looking at some of Fedor's fights I am even more confident that Randy can beat him, and I know how he would probably do it.
> The Natural is one of the very best on the canvas, and if Fedore can't keep the fight on his feet, he loses.
> He also loses if Couture can exhaust him like he did Gonzaga.
> Attn: Dana White, make this fight HAPPEN sooner than later.






Wayneraltman said:


> Did you watch his last two fight before saying that? LOL Randy Couture is a very smart fighter, who sticks to a working gameplan.
> 
> If you are going to say "so and so" would beat him easily I am asking that you back it up with why you feel that way. In the last two days all I hear is FEDOR FEDOR FEDOR, so I re-watch all of Fedor's fights thinking I missed something.
> 
> ...


I was bored and found this little gem from early on in the thread. I love how you think Randy has Fedor on wrestling, conditioning, grappling but give striking to Fedor and what does MT mean anyway? I am sorry but if that is your basis for how Randy beats Fedor you might need to re-watch tapes. I haven't seen why you think Randy can beat Barnett either. Cro Cop you had this wacked out theory of aggressive fighters beating him yet when it was pointed out by posters that is not the case for Cro Cop you didn't have a response except to pick on lame shit in the post-Iron Man's to be exact. Just wondering how you figured out your little chart there?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Shanks said:


> at first i was gonna be happy to go against the neg, because he seems pretty retarded, and likes to hang on certain fighters nutz. but after i read this guy calling cro cop, "cro crap" and saying he shouldnt be used in the same sentence as randy coutoure? i quickly changed whos side im on. your talking about coutoure? the guy who was murdered by liddell(a LHW) twice? was murdered by barnett. the guy cro cop destroyed. CC has way better accomplishments the randy the natural loser couture. couture would have been destroyed in the GP, that CC won. just because couture beat tim and GG( two B class HWs, IMO) dont over hype him you loser. i have no doubt in my mind that NOG, barnett, and fedor would end coutures little reign. in a cage, i give the advantage to couture, but in a ring, CC would destroy him aswell. CC just needs to get back mentally, and needs to train in the cage more. he still ahs a awesome record, and great accomplishments.
> 
> 
> please dont tell me you think randy can hang with fedor. because that is a joke.


You just moved up a level in my book. That puts you on level one.
You can see more sense than Wayne clearly.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> You just moved up a level in my book. That puts you on level one.
> You can see more sense than Wayne clearly.


lol same, but to me its not about Mirko or Randy, cause both are phenominal athletes with different yet incredible accomplishments.

Its about this "kid", (yes I say kid cause theres no way a self respecting man would spend so much time on here making himself look like an idiot) just doesnt know when to stop, he certainly loves attention, and thinks we actually care about his opinion.


----------



## Lethal (Mar 3, 2007)

The only fighter I see beating Couture is Cheick Kongo


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Lol Lol Lol*



IcemanCometh said:


> Edit: This post came first, I forgot about it till just now, you do know Fedor does on the ground right? You have seen him school Big Nog one of the world's best bjj guys right?
> I was bored and found this little gem from early on in the thread. I love how you think Randy has Fedor on wrestling, conditioning, grappling but give striking to Fedor and what does MT mean anyway? I am sorry but if that is your basis for how Randy beats Fedor you might need to re-watch tapes. I haven't seen why you think Randy can beat Barnett either. Cro Cop you had this wacked out theory of aggressive fighters beating him yet when it was pointed out by posters that is not the case for Cro Cop you didn't have a response except to pick on lame shit in the post-Iron Man's to be exact. Just wondering how you figured out your little chart there?


The chart is self explanatory, but you could not understand it, I will tell you why. You are just as ill-informed as the other two. 

I was quoteing Randy Couture when HE said that about Cro Cop. It is TRUE, (or it has been the last several fights). If you tell me where you are I could find a gym that you can go in and have all of this explained to you. 

Randy picked Gonzaga to beat Cro, and he picked Kongo to beat Cro, provided they remained aggressive, and made Cro Cop fight on his heels. See that prevents the other fighter from setting up the kick. It worked like a charm in the Gonzoga fight, and when Kongo forgot he got some ribs displaced. He got back on it and.... 

But back to Fedor, I do not think Fedor can grapple with Randy Couture. He took Jaquar to a draw, and Jaquar would maul Fedor in a grappleing match... period. You might not have seen the improvements Randy has made on the ground, because that was not the game plan the last two fights. He is already one of the very best GNP fighters in the world, and now added BJJ improvements. 

This is the last I respond to you. I have several times tried to be respectful, and stop the rudeness. You do not feel it, I am cool with that. You are entitled to your opinion. :thumb02:


----------



## Ares (Nov 27, 2006)

What does Fedor know about submissions and GNP? Jack-shit. Just look at his record. Clearly Fedor is an overhyped can and can ABSOLUTELY NOT beat Randy... 
Oh, and Fedor hits like a girl too.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> But back to Fedor, I do not think Fedor can grapple with Randy Couture..


The thing is, I'm not so sure he has to. Remember his first fight against Coleman. Mark was all over him and then --whoop-- there's the armbar.
OK, the likely thing here is that someone will say I'm comparing Randy to Coleman. I'm not. I'm saying that Randy can out-wrestle Fedor and still fall victim to a sub. 
Randy won't sub Fedor.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Has Jaquar ever tried that shit when someones punching him in the face?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Ares said:


> What does Fedor know about submissions and GNP? Jack-shit. Just look at his record. Clearly Fedor is an overhyped can and can ABSOLUTELY NOT beat Randy...
> Oh, and Fedor hits like a girl too.


This made me laugh my ass off. Reppage!


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

To put it simply, most consider you a troll. I consider you a troll. You are not in any way respectful. You've said you would stop responding a few times yet you are back. 
Fedor could easily out GnP couture, he can outstrike him, sad to see he's better then Couture in all aspects of MMA other then the clinch. He would lose to Couture.


----------



## Ares (Nov 27, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Has Jaquar ever tried that shit when someones punching him in the face?


Yes, his mom stepped in.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

lmao, we all responded within like 30 seconds of eachother.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

GMW said:


> lmao, we all responded within like 30 seconds of eachother.


I know. That confused the hell out of me for a second there.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah and we managed to quote, think and respond to one another to


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I have every reason to believe Fedor will pound Randy, but I won't ever pick a winner in any fight Randy's involved in.


----------



## Ares (Nov 27, 2006)

The only reasons I can see why Randy would beat Fedor is that Fedor hasn't fought any real competition lately and may be a bit rusty, Fedor has not fought in a cage before and Randy always seems to have a good gameplan (put him against the cage).
So, it could happen, but I think it's highly doubtful .


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> If you don't like it man don't come in the threads. Not trying to be a dick but speculating is one of the many things done on this forum.



idd :thumbsup:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> The chart is self explanatory, but you could not understand it, I will tell you why. You are just as ill-informed as the other two.


Wow, do you think my ill-informedness is the reason I am on a board, come on dude, stop with the insults. I didn't insult in my above post just found no one asked you to explain your pie chart 



> I was quoteing Randy Couture when HE said that about Cro Cop. It is TRUE, (or it has been the last several fights). If you tell me where you are I could find a gym that you can go in and have all of this explained to you.


Several isn't what Iron Man and many others listed. Sorry dude. I am not argue with what Randy said, I think for Gonzo he said he has to wrestle him, even after the Gonzo HLK Randy didn't see it going that way at all, but thought Cro Cop would be out wrestled. With Kongo I would have to look up his picks. Found it:
Gonzogo Pick Randy said:
*“I see Gonzaga bursting through, getting his hands on Cro Cop, and putting him on the ground and keeping him there. He probably submit him from there.”*Link:Randy Pick Napoa UFC 70

*Mirko “Cro Cop” Filipovic vs. Cheick Kongo - FILIPOVIC

“I’m gonna go with ‘Cro Cop.’ I think he’s going to come back with a vengeance. I think Cheick is going to try and stand with him and that’s just not a great idea with Mirko.”*Link:Randy Pick's For 75
Wow, so what did Randy say about making Mirko fight on his heels, I would love for you to find a quote of that:confused03: 


> Randy picked Gonzaga to beat Cro, and he picked Kongo to beat Cro, provided they remained aggressive, and made Cro Cop fight on his heels. See that prevents the other fighter from setting up the kick. It worked like a charm in the Gonzoga fight, and when Kongo forgot he got some ribs displaced. He got back on it and....


Care to explain the above quote? Ill-informed? 



> But back to Fedor, I do not think Fedor can grapple with Randy Couture. He took Jaquar to a draw, and Jaquar would maul Fedor in a grappleing match... period. You might not have seen the improvements Randy has made on the ground, because that was not the game plan the last two fights. He is already one of the very best GNP fighters in the world, and now added BJJ improvements.


Have you seen Combat ***** is takes away from any "wrestling" Randy does. Add to that Fedor prolly trains bjj and has been for longer, along with ***** a grappling and submission game where you get punched in the face and the fact Fedor is working on mauy thai I think he would win all aspects of the match up. Fedor also transitions with ease from grappling to TD to submission like no one before him, there is a reason he is #1 for so long.
Edit: Video of Fedor in ***** World Championships. Its shows eactly what I am talking about:
Fedor in *****


> This is the last I respond to you. I have several times tried to be respectful, and stop the rudeness. You do not feel it, I am cool with that. You are entitled to your opinion. :thumb02:


I haven't been rude. We showed you up on the Mirko comments, I showed you up on the Kongo pick and well Fedor's tools out match any Randy brings to the table. Right, and I can back up my opinion:thumb02:


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

grea posts


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

While my sig shows who I think the real #1 HW is I wouldn't put it past Randy to show up with a gameplan to beat Fedor. The only real big advantage I see Couture having would be conditioning. That isn't to say Fedor gases easy, but in Pride they would stop the fight alot after someone got cut to clean up the blood, and we all know that bleeding easy is Fedor's main weakness. During those short stops is time to catch your breath. In UFC it would be non-stop, and we know no one pushes the pace as hard and as long as Couture does. I think if Couture would make it into the 3rd he would probably start having a easier (not to say it would be an easy fight) time working Fedor and trying to get some good ol' GnP and Dirty boxing in.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*My mistake*

*“I’m gonna go with ‘Cro Cop.’ I think he’s going to come back with a vengeance. I think Cheick is going to try and stand with him and that’s just not a great idea with Mirko.”* Funny he did stand with Cro Cop and beat that ass. 

I applied what Randy said about Gonzo comming forward on Cro to his fight with Kongo, it was true in both circumstances. *I thought I could get by with my mistake, but you checked my work. *The interview I posted with Randy stating how he feels GG would win agaisnt CRO is missing though...... Hmmmm Why? 

The point of this thread (besides bashing the **** out of me personally) is to pick 5 guys who beat Couture. I asked for the reasons why the people picked would beat him. Then when some could not back up why they were chanting NOG, FEDOR, COP, ect got pissy. 

Look I will only respond if you do, let it go and so will I. If you do not want to let it go I might anyway, as long as you do not get personal. *So, if you really want me to go away, it is in your hands. *


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*How the F do you figure?*

*I haven't been rude. We showed you up on the Mirko comments, I showed you up on the Kongo pick and well Fedor's tools out match any Randy brings to the table. Right, and I can back up my opinion*

Ok besides the fact that Fedor and Randy have NEVER fought, how in the world could you have anything other than your opinion to back anything up? Have you seen something that NO ONE ELSE IN MMA HAS EVER SEEN? 

You did not show anyone up on the MIRKO comments either.... I posted the proof of Couture saying them, and them being TRUE, so again how the hell?

You did catch the fact that I got lazy and applied what Randy said about Gonzaga/Cop to what he said about Kongo/ Cop. I admitted that it was a good catch. 

You like taking these HUGE leaps and that is cool. For most of us we will have to see FEDOR fight Randy before giving it to him. Even I am saying it is my opinion that Randy wins. How could you have proven something that has never happened? YOU say FEDOR has tools that outmatch Couture, I do not agree with YOUR assesment, and many many other people in MMA don't either.:thumb02:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> *I haven't been rude. We showed you up on the Mirko comments, I showed you up on the Kongo pick and well Fedor's tools out match any Randy brings to the table. Right, and I can back up my opinion*
> 
> Ok besides the fact that Fedor and Randy have NEVER fought, how in the world could you have anything other than your opinion to back anything up? Have you seen something that NO ONE ELSE IN MMA HAS EVER SEEN?
> 
> ...


gotta rep ya for that...

we have different views on cro cop, but you still have a good point.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wayneraltman said:


> I spoke with your doctors we are lower the dosage of the moron pills the three of you are taking. We are also getting your eyes tested. :thumb02:





Wayneraltman said:


> You are a moron on the highest order. From the opening bell Randy DOMINATED every aspect of this fight.





Wayneraltman said:


> As far as being a dick or insulting people they give as well as they get, they just cry about it. I would not offer to let them suck my nuts, from the sound of thier posts they would take you up on it. Then where would you be? With two dudes sucking your nuts that's where.





Wayneraltman said:


> Do you share what you are smoking with others?





Wayneraltman said:


> You going to cry to the mods like a bitch again Neg?
> 
> Dude you are a twat, you know NOTHING about MMA and posers like you get exposed. You should not be shocked.
> 
> Go to another forum and talk about something you know about... like the special olympics. NO ONE here is interested in what you have to say. :thumb02::confused03:





Wayneraltman said:


> No you suck because you have not had an origional thought in your head, and are rude to people who have done NOTHING to you.
> You hide behind Mommy's skirt and throw insults like they do not mean anything.


Never been rude too anyone eh?

*that was only from 5 pages by the way, pages 30 - 34.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

GMW said:


> Never been rude too anyone eh?
> 
> *that was only from 5 pages by the way, pages 30 - 34.


snap.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*You are right*



GMW said:


> Never been rude too anyone eh?
> 
> *that was only from 5 pages by the way, pages 30 - 34.


Taken out of context like that they sound pretty messed up. I will watch what I say from now on for sure. 

It is true that no matter how right you are on a subject, if you cannot express your view without being a total ass, you lose. 

You all have my sincere apologies. :shame01:


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Taken out of context like that they sound pretty messed up. I will watch what I say from now on for sure.
> 
> It is true that no matter how right you are on a subject, if you cannot express your view without being a total ass, you lose.
> 
> You all have my sincere apologies. :shame01:



cro cop>couture


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Believe it or not, if anyone did all the work behind it, you could figure out who the best fight is at a specific style. Since Fedor and Couture both use GnP, it could be figured out.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> *I haven't been rude. We showed you up on the Mirko comments, I showed you up on the Kongo pick and well Fedor's tools out match any Randy brings to the table. Right, and I can back up my opinion*
> 
> Ok besides the fact that Fedor and Randy have NEVER fought, how in the world could you have anything other than your opinion to back anything up? Have you seen something that NO ONE ELSE IN MMA HAS EVER SEEN?
> 
> ...


Fedor has fought a great striker Cro Cop and beat him at that, he has fought a great bjj guy in Big Nog and beat him on ground. His combat ***** is a lot like MMA and well you know the score on his *****. I am not making huges leaps as you claim I simply believe Fedor has beaten guys with that would A) beat Randy or at the very least B) give Randy a lot of problems beating. I also love how you posted the link elsewhere in the thread, which if I looked I think all you said is google randy and cro cop blah blah blah. Anyway you're right I am done with this discussion happy hunting next time. Oh thanks G for posting all the crap and insults his says.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

The truth is there aren't 5 guys that WILL beat Randy. There may be 5 guys that COULD beat Randy. This is a big difference. Take any 5 guys in the world and put them against Couture, I gaurantee that Randy WILL NOT be beaten by all 5 of them.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

DropKick said:


> The truth is there aren't 5 guys that WILL beat Randy. There may be 5 guys that COULD beat Randy. This is a big difference. Take any 5 guys in the world and put them against Couture, I gaurantee that Randy WILL NOT be beaten by all 5 of them.


True, and a rep for you, sir. You can't count Randy out. He's made a career out of proving us "experts" worng.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

vandalian said:


> True, and a rep for you, sir. You can't count Randy out. He's made a career out of proving us "experts" worng.


I think this whole don't count randy out thing is getting pretty stupid. Look who he was counted out against? Gabriel Gonzaga and Tim sylvia, he hasn't foughten anyone close to as good as Fedor so there is nothing wrong with assuming he would lose that fight.


----------



## lazer (Apr 8, 2007)

GMW said:


> I think this whole don't count randy out thing is getting pretty stupid. Look who he was counted out against? Gabriel Gonzaga and Tim sylvia, he hasn't foughten anyone close to as good as Fedor so there is nothing wrong with assuming he would lose that fight.


ya right ...and everyone and there next door neighbor were completely thinking Randy was out of his mind coming into these kind of fights ...you can be surprised at what raw power and cardio conditioning can do for you in a 5 round match. He’s mentally and physically very strong imo.

and dude remember ...Gabriel Gonzaga is really strong and a future in this class too!!!


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

DropKick said:


> The truth is there aren't 5 guys that WILL beat Randy. There may be 5 guys that COULD beat Randy. This is a big difference. Take any 5 guys in the world and put them against Couture, I gaurantee that Randy WILL NOT be beaten by all 5 of them.


yeah man we all know it thats why i wrote "who you think will beat Couture"


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Randy Hater INC*



GMW said:


> I think this whole don't count randy out thing is getting pretty stupid. Look who he was counted out against? Gabriel Gonzaga and Tim sylvia, he hasn't foughten anyone close to as good as Fedor so there is nothing wrong with assuming he would lose that fight.


We know you are hating Randy dude it is cool, like who you want. Just makes it harder for you when those dudes lose to him. 

Tim Sylvia was the CHAMPION of the division, Randy MADE HIM LOOK BAD. 

Gabe Gonzaga, literally kicked the SHIT out of CRO CROP, and Randy embarrassed him, making him look like a chump. So no Couture is a tomato can and FEDOR without ever fighting in the UFC should be handed the belt. You cool now?:thumb02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> We know you are hating Randy dude it is cool, like who you want. Just makes it harder for you when those dudes lose to him.
> 
> Tim Sylvia was the CHAMPION of the division, Randy MADE HIM LOOK BAD.
> 
> Gabe Gonzaga, literally kicked the SHIT out of CRO CROP, and Randy embarrassed him, making him look like a chump. So no Couture is a tomato can and FEDOR without ever fighting in the UFC should be handed the belt. You cool now?:thumb02:


You are back you retard?


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Never Left*



TheNegation said:


> You are back you retard?


Never left douche, I post to several sites, work, have a wife and two kids. I have to catch up on the stupid shit you say here man. You've been quiet since I've been gone. Did you find a Strawberry Shortcake forum?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Never left douche, I post to several sites, work, have a wife and two kids. I have to catch up on the stupid shit you say here man. You've been quiet since I've been gone. Did you find a Strawberry Shortcake forum?


Have I? And strawberry shortcake forum????? Is that like.....an insult or something lol?

GMW never hated on couture, he is just assuming a fighter who has never been beaten and who almost everyone considers the best HW in the world would beat Couture. He is also not hopping on the 'Never count out Couture' bandwagon on the basis of two fights.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*And the buzzer sounds....*



TheNegation said:


> Have I? And strawberry shortcake forum????? Is that like.....an insult or something lol?
> 
> GMW never hated on couture, he is just assuming a fighter who has never been beaten and who almost everyone considers the best HW in the world would beat Couture. He is also not hopping on the 'Never count out Couture' bandwagon on the basis of two fights.


Hardly on the basis to two fights, but whatever. 

Look man your panties are in a bunch, so you get placed on ignore. I am through trying to talk sense to you. 

Good luck with your fighters, I am out of time ...:thumb02:


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> Hardly on the basis to two fights, but whatever.
> 
> Look man your panties are in a bunch, so you get placed on ignore. I am through trying to talk sense to you.
> 
> Good luck with your fighters, I am out of time ...:thumb02:


the LOVE between u too...!  
fun to read :thumb01:


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

GMW said:


> I think this whole don't count randy out thing is getting pretty stupid. Look who he was counted out against? Gabriel Gonzaga and Tim sylvia, he hasn't foughten anyone close to as good as Fedor so there is nothing wrong with assuming he would lose that fight.


What other HW has fought 2 top 10 guys in their last 2 fights and won both? Their aren't any besides Couture. And to be honest, Randy was counted out against Belfort, Tito, Rizzo, Lidell (1) and Randleman. He won all those fights. People don't base 'never count Randy out' on just 2 fights when he's made his entire career on it.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

DropKick said:


> What other HW has fought 2 top 10 guys in their last 2 fights and won both? Their aren't any besides Couture. And to be honest, Randy was counted out against Belfort, Tito, Rizzo, Lidell (1) and Randleman. He won all those fights. People don't base 'never count Randy out' on just 2 fights when he's made his entire career on it.


Tim Sylvia is top 10 but he's not the same fighter he use to be everyone knows that.
Gonzaga I don't know what to think of. He lost to Werdum but beat a CC who wasn't even close to his old self.
So, he was counted out against five people and won, what about his 8 losses? 
I expect Couture to beat anyone below top 5 Heavyweights and all but a select 1-2 Light heavy weights but to say he would lose to Fedor or nogeuira simply because "you cant count out randy" is, in my opinion, ridiculous.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

As far as Randy's losses go, fighters do get better sometimes. He's one of them. I'm sure he'd do much better against Valentijn or Enson now. Even Barnett.
Randy's just a hard guy to figure out, because there's no point of reference for him in the MMA world. He's a better fighter than he was 10 years ago. I can't think of another 44-year-old in MMA who you can say that about.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Not saying that at all....*



GMW said:


> Tim Sylvia is top 10 but he's not the same fighter he use to be everyone knows that.
> Gonzaga I don't know what to think of. He lost to Werdum but beat a CC who wasn't even close to his old self.
> So, he was counted out against five people and won, what about his 8 losses?
> I expect Couture to beat anyone below top 5 Heavyweights and all but a select 1-2 Light heavy weights but to say he would lose to Fedor or nogeuira simply because "you cant count out randy" is, in my opinion, ridiculous.


I do not think it is ridiculous, but it is certainly not the ONLY reason he beats them. 

I think Randy Couture can not only come up with the game plan to beat them both, HE CAN EXECUTE IT as well. 

Fedor, Nog, (place name here), I do not know of any fighter that I KNOW with certainty would beat Randy Couture. I think he has better than a good chance with ANYONE in the LHW or HW division, of any organization. 

I know some of you disagree with me on this but.... I think his record, and last few fights have earned him my respect, and I know he is the champion of the best organization in MMA right now.:thumb02:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

His game plans are great but they certainly are not miles above everyone elses. Either way, you seem to be under the impression a good game plan can make up for any difference in skill and strength.
With me going over the course of his career I see a fighter who doesn't back down and works hard but I don't see how anyone could consider him the number 1 fight in the world. He has A LOT of losses compared to most top fighters and his most two recent fights, while impressive, were against Tim sylvia - who is like scarred now and GG who I'm not really sure of. 
Randy Couture is a solid 3 or 4th heavyweight in the world, while he could win against Nog or Fedor, it would be foolish to bet on Couture.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*I am dying to find OUT*



GMW said:


> His game plans are great but they certainly are not miles above everyone elses. Either way, you seem to be under the impression a good game plan can make up for any difference in skill and strength.
> With me going over the course of his career I see a fighter who doesn't back down and works hard but I don't see how anyone could consider him the number 1 fight in the world. He has A LOT of losses compared to most top fighters and his most two recent fights, while impressive, were against Tim sylvia - who is like scarred now and GG who I'm not really sure of.
> Randy Couture is a solid 3 or 4th heavyweight in the world, while he could win against Nog or Fedor, it would be foolish to bet on Couture.



God GMW, I am so eager to find out which one of us is right on this, it is killing me.

I am having this SAME argument with about five people I work with, and I will admit most I know agree with YOU not me. 

Let's pray Dana gets Fedor signed, and the first thing he does is show us who is RIGHT!!!

:thumb02:


----------



## talhorm (Aug 11, 2007)

well it looks like we can add chick kongo to this list of fighters... after all he beats cro cop who alot of people here said he would beat couture, and seems like he fights for the n1c for the title with big nog


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

talhorm said:


> well it looks like we can add chick kongo to this list of fighters... after all he beats cro cop who alot of people here said he would beat couture, and seems like he fights for the n1c for the title with big nog


Randy would turn Cheick into a Pretzel and pound the life out of him.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedor
Barnett
Big Nog
Arlovski
CroCop


----------

